# The Hopeful Muskateers................part 6



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home muskateers



One for all and all for one 

Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Natasha  .

So Laura - what did you cook? We had my favs tonight - garlic mushroom with extra garlic. I'll see what I can do re pic - haven't spent much time familiarising myself with ** - only for scrabble.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Minxy - Great little muskateers!!  Good Luck for you tx.  

Lily - I had a fish finger sarnie! Mmmm garlc mushrooms!  yeah sort out some new pics!

I'm tired, feel a bit low today, starting to worry about next cycel, good job I'm really busy up til when I go.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Big hug for Laura  . How long before you'll be cooking a roast/stew again then? Don't get worried about the cycle - what you're doing next is admirable, off out to Turkey.... Go getters get their rewards  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Think all the units be in tom, then just waiting for the man to put on the  worktops.  My dad is hoping to do the tiling over the weekend and the floor.  All depends on when the man come to do the work tops.. should be all done next week I hope.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello....... 

Thanks Minxy.....lots of    for your cycle! 

Mmmm Garlic mushrooms .......yummy!  I ended up with boring tuna steak,new potatoes and veggies.........  ruined my healthy meal by eating two pieces of choc cake........ 

Laura .........your cycle is going to go well.......you are ready and will be relaxed in Turkey sweetie...     We will all be sending you lots of good positive vibes....     Hope your kitchen is finished soon too!

Lily.....Look foward to seeing your pic  

Have a good day one and all........ I might be off to la tasca for a meal later..... 

Love and hugs 
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh June la Tasca?  We often do the 'tapas for a tenner' when we go... yum!  Aubergine and cheese is yummy!

You are being healthy! So you feeling better?

Hiya Lily hows your day been?

Hi to Minxy, Katey, Spider, mIss TC and any other lurkers!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening ladies.

Well Laura bit of a hectic day as Wednesday's our mail order despatch day and I organise it  . Always feel relieved once it's finished - almost a weekend feeling! How about you?

Hi June, so did you go? What'd eat? I love aubergines - perhaps my most favourite veggie, despite (or maybe because) they soak up all the lovely flavours and cheese.

Hi everyone else.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I love aubergines and mushrooms probably. Mmmmm

I just had super noodles for tea!!  CAn't wait to have kitchen again, going for curry tom though!

Right I'm shattered BUT have to drag myself to Lakeside to get a pressie for my mate who is 40 at weekend.  Agh.  Prob will miss aprentice!  

I'll scrabble when I'm home!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Why are we waiting....?   Scrabble time Laura. What time do your shops close? We only have one late night a week (and that's only 'til , otherwise it's 5:30pm, unless I travel a few hundred miles.... No doubt DH is thankful.

Off to bed. Will scrab in morning.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Shops close at 10 everyday but Sunday!  Off to scrab now ... I see your still online!!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Had lovely food at la tasca's.........done the as much as you can eat for £10 and was stuffed!!!

Had olives to start...........seafood paella, spicy chicken skewers with tomatoes and peppers, garlic mushrooms, tuna and egg salad with onions and olive oil dressing........also had some of DP's lemon anchovies (not salty type)..........cant eat dairy so couldnt go for cheese dishes sadly!!  By the time we finished we had a job to stand up.......ha ha.......then looked around the shops and came home to slouch on sofa!!!

Laura - hope your kitchen is nearly finished and you enjoyed your shop!!

Lily - glad you got your busy day over with yesterday and hope you had an easier day today.

I am feeling much better, left side incision still sore and swollen, but will take a while to heal, but able to do much more now and back to work Monday    could get used to being a lady that lunches.......

Getting new carpet finally laid in hall/stairs/landing tomorrow!  

Will go and scrabb.....must be my turn.....oops sorry ladies........

xxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura and June and all others!

Had bad day yesterday - woke up to nausea and tummy pains which lead to vomiting and feeling like I'd been kicked all over. Completely wiped out. Didn't eat all day (very unlike me!), just slept and just had a bit of milk at bedtime. Woke up this morning without the 'being kicked in' aches but still gripes and nausea. Spoke with dr and suggested a viral tummy bug would cause the sickness and muscle aches (everytime I stood up I just wanted to fall down). Wonder where I got it from? Never been ill like that before? Hope you two don't get it - it's AWFUL. I just slept and couldn't even manage water (check that out Laura!).

How's the kitchen Laura? Is it looking like you'd hoped? Soon be your trip....

Hi June, despite our normal love of food talk on this thread, I must admit to finding it a bit difficult reading your list as even the mention/thought/smell of food is making me feel dodgey!   Glad you had a good time. What colour's the carpet?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh Lily...........sorry to hear you are feeling poorly    Here's to a speedy recovery - it certainly does not sound nice!!  Sorry about my food list  - can imagine it making you not feel great reading it!  

Laura - hope you are ok and kitchen finished?

Hi to anyone else reading  

The carpet is a beige colour - due out anytime now to fit it!

I am feeling much better now - although have period type aches on day 18 of cycle - not sure what that is about!!   Suppose it has all been messed about with so bound to be a bit different this time!

Love to all


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

H girls,

Lily - Poor thing.. are you eating now? My brother had that virus just when the baby was born and collapsed in the bathroom. Hope you feeling better now.. especially as the weather nice you need to get out and enjoy it!

June - Oh no work Monday poor thing!  I think lots of aches and pains during your cycle is normal after an op.  

Well kitchen is getting there, worktops going on in the morning, we are meant to be away weekend but I need to call my dad as the note he left suggests he wants us to be home to help.. nightmare, my friend won't forgive me if I don't make it up to Blackpool.. although if I'm honest I'm knackered and could do without the long drive.

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So what did your dad say Laura? Resting or partying? Yes, I've managed some scrambled egg. Still got gripes but loads better thank goodness. Time to scrab Laura  .

Sorry to hear about the AF type aches June - like you say though - all been messed about with.... Enjoy the pre-work weekend  .

Off to watch a film.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like I'm off on my own tom.    Alot of driving for little ole me.

Oh well, have a good weekend ladies, prob won't be on til Monday.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura - miss you already!     Drive safely. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Lily - how are you feeling now huni?  Hope you are feeling much better and able to eat nice food again!  

Hi Laura - hope you have had a lovely weekend in Blackpool!!

I woke up to heavy snow today and one of my cats loves it   and has been outside playing in it on/off all morning!!  The two lady cats won't go out though...........LOL  Is starting to melt now as the sun is out - hope so as I need to get petrol and have to go up an incline to get out of garage!!  Back to work tomorrow    

Hi to anyone else reading! 

xxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi June,
Wow snow! How I do love it. We've been crispy chilly but lovely and sunny - even been gardening  . Yes, thanks a lot better, although my appetite is much reduced - which is not a bad thing. Hope you managed the incline ok?

Hi Laura - hope you've had a lovely time and have returned to a 'near to completion' kitchen. Bring us any rock?  

Hi everyone else  .

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Lily

Snow has melted on roads now so was able to get out of garage ok  

Glad you have been out in the garden and had nice sunshine.  We have had sunshine here all afternoon - which started the melt!

Well.......have ironed my clothes for work tomorrow and going to make some lunch in a bit.........   I want to become a desperate housewife..........all they seem to do is gossip, drink and shop........perfect!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

I'm home, had a fun time but tired, Kitchen is looking good, think its just handles, tiles and flooring to do.  I'm off tom, looking forward to a lay in!

Went on 'the big one' and sat at the front!

June - Good luck at work tom.

Lily - Did the LO go out in the snow today?  What did she make of it?

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

We didn't see any snow Laura   - but it has just started snowing now. DH is just back in from giving my 'probably planted too early' tomatoes some protection... Lovely to have you back  .

Hi June - never seen desperate housewives but I get the idea and it sounds idyllic. I could shop forever as research is my nature, so I look and look before making a decision, or until DH gets really fed up.

Off to scrab - Laura hope you've been  .

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

I've been!  

Hope you get lots of snow today and get to builda snow man!  Hope the tommies are ok! 

JUne - 1st day back at ork today?  hope it goes ok and take it easy.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi laura - how's your day off been?
Hi June - hope your first day back was ok?

Been busy here. No snow though.

Off to scrab. I see our game has disappeared Laura - did you get out?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No I used up all my letters... you won again!  I have started another one!

Busy in the kitchen, putting together the drawers and moving around things!!  Best get back to it!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Shall we see a photo on ** of the sparkling new kitchen then? By the way, if I add a photo to ** does everyone see it or just my friends?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

When you make a photo album it asks you who you wil allow to see it... think there are 3 options, anyone, friends and friends of friends.  Yes I'll post a pic once its done, my dad is tiling it this week I'm hoping will be done by the weekend.  

Oh I feel sad.  One of the PR girls flew all the way to turkey and had her cycle cancelled, another is about to have a m/c.  Y do we put ourselves throught this?


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Girlies......

Had a really busy at work, but all was ok!  Still more changes to come though with my job (no more pay offered though!!) and will have to see if I like it in time or decide to look elsewhere   .  Didnt sleep last night thinking about it all and must have only had 2 hours sleep before my alarm went off - not sure how I got through the day!!

Laura - glad your kitchen is nearly finished and hope you had a lovely day today  - and managed to relax!  

Lily - hope ya tommy tomato's will be ok!  Did you get more snow in the end?  The snow is all gone here now - we had a couple more showers, but it didnt settle!  I got to build a snowman yesterday afternoon though!!   

Will be in bed early tonight me thinks, so chat again tomorrow


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi to my sleepy pals - hope you're having sweet dreams  .

Sorry about your news Laura. The stats in IF are unfortunately too heavily weighted towards things going wrong. Keep concentrating on all the +ves - it is surely time the stats went your way  . Looking forward to seeing the kitchen.

Hi June. Sounds like you had an ok day. No, no more snow, not even any signs of it when I woke up. Wonder how long it will be before we have some lovely sunny days again  ?

Will join you two in bed methinks - iyswim  . xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Quick one from me, really busy day at work and had to go straight to theatre to see my niece in dance show, that made me feel sad too.  

Must get over this sadness.  I think maybe it could be the pill, or maybe just getting scared about treatment?

Anyway, nearly mid week!  On training tom so should be an early day and should get to finish early.

Hope work calms down for you June, and the sun comes out for you Lily.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - sounds like the pill is playing havoc with your hormones  . Here's to a very early, easy day tomorrow. Must visit my sister as it's her wedding anniversary: can't believe it's nearly 20 years  .

Hi June - hope you had a good day  .

Off for an early night.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You have a sister who has been married for 20 years!!!!?


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello

Laura - sorry to hear you have been feeling sad huni - it more than likely is the pill causing it.  I was like a bear with a sore head as soon as I started taking mine - my poor DP!!  You can't control either can you. Be kind and gentle with yourself and lots of pampering!    

Hi Lily - 20 years.....WOW!!  Hope you were able to get out in the sunshine today!

Had another busy day at work and incredibly tired    Cant wait for the weekend so I can have a sleep in.....

Lots of love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi June, yeah i think its the pill.  I'm shattered too... not long til the weekend.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening ladies   . Yes, 20yrs! My sister married early at 21, against my parents wishes....Waited 11 years for children, now has two. Good to see her, but her DH isn't so 'D'. Took her some flowers.

Yes, got out in the sun - heavenly, even needed my shades on  .

So are you on your feet all day June or sat with your feet up? Must be the former as you said you're so tired  . Me - I try to sit down for lunch, but don't usually for other breaks.

Off to bed soon, unless you two scrab again....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - I've been!  

I'm so jealous... your life always sounds so lovely. I'd love to work outside.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Come and do this week's end of yr payroll and VAT that's due and then maybe you'll change your mind!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok its not all Christmas trees and tulips!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Been! Soon to bed unless you go before I've finished checking what's on tv tomorrow night. Did you watch 'The Monster' a couple of nights ago? Mixed emotions.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I had seen it a few years ago, I usually like those types of things but Iwasn't convinced it was that accurate.. what did you think?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well I almost turned it off after the rape, but carried on and was happy that it wasn't 'oversexual' and just tried to portray what happened. I was confused why they called her the monster but then portrayed her sympathetically, almost justifying her murders. We will obviously never know what any of the six men did to her, although apparently the letters she wrote whilst on death row for 12 years were used to help the film. What makes you think it wasn't accurate? I was left thinking that if she hadn't been caught, she may have carried on killing and was obviously very mentally poorly from the life she had lead (raped from 8, a prostitute since 13), right up to the current abuse as a prostitute.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't remember now, I think I read after wards that the girlfriend had been heavily involvedin the filming and she had toldit rather from her view, can't remember now!

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening Laura and June,
How are you both? Hope the weekend's looking good? Got my laughter-inducing auntie visiting tomorrow.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi hon,

Been to brick lane with my friend tonight, but NOTHING else planned for the weekend.  How lovely is that, long lay in bed tom.  

Aunty sounds fun!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Pleased to hear that! Only 12 days to go, so you need lots of rest.... I'm starting to get very excited for you.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm starting to get scared!! 

Woke up with sore throat today.  Gonna watcha  film in bed.... after tim brings me my brekkie!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello 

Lily - your Auntie sounds fun - hope you have lots of laughter!   Hope you have a lovely weekend!

My job is partly sitting down using my brain and walking to our other building across the road with paperwork at times.  I have found it tiring due to increased activity and having to use my brain.  Also my body is still healing and I have bruising/swelling under my incisions still, so guess some of my energy is being allocated to that!  I am going to have a restful weekend as DP is working nights anyway this weekend.........already had a nice lie-in this morning!! 

Laura - glad you are resting too!  About time huni!!   Make sure Tim spoils you for the next 2 weeks before you go!  Try not to be nervous huni, but look on this as a chance to create your little baba.  Make sure you have lots of pampering and rest to allow for the beautiful creation to take place easily....

I am excited for you too!!!     

Chat soon

Much love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning June! Work is poo a!  So we are being lazy together!!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura

Indeed we are............ long may it continue!!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Ladies   ,
How's the throat Laura - it better not have come to anything  ? Is your kitchen finished now?

Hi June, sounds like you're still recovering from the op. Glad you managed a lie in and restful day. So does your DP leave the country or is he somewhere in UK?

Auntie came - giggly as usual which is always infectious. It's amazing 'cos I never saw her for about the first 25 years of my life (my dad and her fell out when I was a baby) and it wasn't until I returned from studying that we realised we got on and had a similar sense of humour etc. Now I see her at least every other week.

Must go to bed. Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy Sunday! 

Lily - glad you had a good time with your Aunt!   She sounds fantastic, and it is brilliant that you got in contact with her again after all that time eh!  I had an aunt like that, but sadly she passed away last year and I really miss my chats with her where I could barely talk for laughing!!  She didn't realise how funny she was and was a real character!  

DP works shifts and sometimes unfortunatley it is on the weekends!  He works 30 mins drive away so not far!  

I am still healing and am listening to my body and not pushing things.  I can feel that I am a bit better each day, but the tiredness is the worst thing!  Have booked reflexology for next week and she also gives me a bit of healing at same time, so hoping that should make me feel better!

Laura - I hope you are feeling ok today huni and still getting plenty of rest? 

I am watching the London Marathon on tv as sister-in-law running in it today.  Doubt I will see her with all them people, but looking out for her anyway!! 

Reminds me I shall have to start getting off my butt as doing race for life in June!  Only 3k though, so not too bad!! 

Love
J
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

June - what you up to today? Another Lazy day or got stuff to do?

Lily - SO was fun yest?  

I didn't even talk to anyone yest and me and Tim had a row late last night only a silly one over him not being able to find a dvd so feel a bit lonely as he has gone out again.  He was out all day yest and we meant to be doing something together today.    So i'm gonna do a couple of jobs and then mayb go to the gym for a swim, prob not a great idea as not feeling all that well,still got sore throat and bit of a temp.

Got belly ache too. Moan moan!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lily, forgot to say kitchen update:

Still the wall needs to painted and the handles need putting on, also the floor needs putting in which tim and my dad are doing together next sat. Think the little jobs are being done tue and wed this week so should be completey done by Next SAt I hope!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening ladies,
So June - did you see your SIL on TV? How did she get on? I'm impressed with your Race for Life plans....

Hi Laura - did Tim get back in time to do something together. It's amazing how little things escalate isn't it? How's your throat - I do hope it hasn't come to anything?

Shattering day on nursery - helps pay the bills though. Can't believe the weather - one minute it's freezing and I put my woolly hat on, then the sun comes out and I'm in shirt sleeves - weird.

Need an early night tonight. Either of you used a phone PDA/internet Skype phone? Are they good?
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - PDA phone? Sorry dear you've lost me.  Shattered too, cat kept me awake last night! Good day at work, very productive, so thats good lots to do before I finish there next week.

June - Wow I'd love to do amarathon but I have dodgy knees!  I did race for life 2 years ago... i ran all the way was a really hot day, looked like  a beetroot at the end!!!

Must go tidy, dad back tom for more work!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello Lovely Ladies.....

Had to take half day holiday from work this morning as just had cooker engineer come out - he had to replace the fan motor in oven!  

Lily - I have used skype, but with mike/headphones rather than a phone.  I found it really good though, but obviously don't know about the PDA.

Laura- 8 days.....how exciting!!!  Will you still be able to come on line to update us how things are going??  We shall miss you huni!!  Glad your day at work was good yesterday!

I didnt get to see my SIL on TV - thought I did at one point, but couldn't tell for sure!!  She finished in just over 5 hours and ran all the way!!!  She has also raised nearly £4000 for cancer research, so a real achievement!!  Makes my 5k in race for life look puney!!!  

Chat later ........

Sun is out here at mo.......

xxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - I didn't know you had dodgy knees   - all that gymming and I thought you were Miss Superfit  . How are you feeling about next week? Is your treatment plan any different to over here, eg d/regging; no of scans etc?

Hi June - wow £4000 - that's fantastic. Has she done it before? Your engineer got there early - hope you were dressed . Presume he fixed it? What as shame you had to take the morning off  .

Must order some photos now whilst Truprint have their 4p per print offer.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello.......

Bit fed up as had to take today off work due to being kept awake last night with bad period pain and stabbing pain over right ovary where cyst was removed.  Have still had pain all day today and belly really swollen   Didnt want to be off work again, but there was no way I could go.........feel so shattered....

It is the first full marathon she has ran, although she had done a half marathon before - she only started running a few years ago!  She sold some of her lovely designer shoes and made recipe books to sell and all sorts!  Is an inspiration!!

Did you get your prints ordered Lily?

Laura - hope you are still nice and relaxed and ready for next week......

Chat later huni's

Love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh? Relaxed??  Did I say that?

I'mjust shattered with work at the moment.  I have been doing 12 hour days with no lunch, BUT only 4 more days to go! Yeah!  Was big row on the Jienmed thread which was horrible and so not sure I will post there again.  This is meant to be a place of safety!

Lily - I won't be d/regging but didn't last 2 times either.  Start stimms on day 3, start letrizole on day 2, think they are going to give me a mix of gonal f and menopur,but they decide that after i arrive, they do bloods and scan then and I have consult when they have my results.  

Did I tell you my friend from Brighton is coming out for the first week with me so that good.

June -  Poor you.  Horribel AF and dam cyst.    Glad you taken day off.. hope you resting up.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh June - sorry to hear about your pain. Is it any better? Will you be at work tomorrow, or maybe it depends on the night you have? Prints ordered.

Hi Laura. Thank goodness you're going away for your treatment. 12 hours and no lunch - that's no good. I need your energies to go to your womb! Great news your friend is going out with you - so much more fun and relaxing pre-EC/ET - just perfect.  

Busy day as usual. Have to have another blood test Friday as my thyroid's being playing up since giving birth, normal apparently but it should be back to normal by now. We'll see. Could be my excuse for not losing weight quickly enough....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - Yes I'm really in need of lots of sleep, my dad is over the weekend to lay the flooringover the weekend so not even got snoozing time tom. 

What piccs?  Work or of LO?  Talking of which wheres our pics??

My cold is getting worse.  Sneezing and snotty.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

OK Laura - your wish is my command  . I've added 12 pics of our most recent holiday Jan/Feb in Italy.

June - I love your video of the finger biting - so cute. Laura, have you seen it? Are they your nephews?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Huni's

Well, still off today and going to go see Qwack to check all is ok with this stabbing pain!  Sill shattered and had broken sleep again...... 

Laura - really pleased your friend will be with you for first week - fantastic!  You should have a lovely relaxing time together eh!  Hope your cold gets better quick!!  You need rest and tlc my lovely!!

Lily - not my nephew, it is a utube clip that was sent to me, but was also shown on Richard & Judy show apparently.  It is very cute isn't it!!  Hope your thyroid gets sorted huni!  Don't worry about your weight sweetie - it takes time and your little baba did not come into the world that long ago!  

BIG HUGS

J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - How did you get on at the quacks?  

Lily - Oh gonna go check the pics now!!   Back in a mo.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello........

Qwack gave me some Ponstan - anti-inflammatories that also help to reduce bleeding!  I also saw the letter from Oxford where I had surgery and upset me a bit.  It said I had endo spots on abdo wall that was left due to high morbidity rate to remove.  Bloody thing - I thought I only had the cyst!!!  Woke DP up crying when I got back, and he wondered what was wrong!!   He's on nights at mo!!  Today I feel more positive and hoping it was the cyst causing pain as the Dr seems to think!  

My period pain is much better today, still having aches over ovary and back same side, but no where near as bad.  Lighter too, which helps!!  Went back to work today and only do 6 hours on a Friday, but still feel shattered after it!!  Just had a bath with lavendar in though, so that is adding to my relaxed state....... 

How are you both today?  Any plans for weekend?  DP is working so I will probably go visit my brother and sister who don't live too far away and maybe go shopping....  Apart from that, think I shall be sleeping mainly!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June  - as the endo gives you so much pain can they not put on meds to stop it getting any worse? Oh sleep sounds good. I would love  a lay in but my dad is over tom to do the flooring, will text him in a mo bet he planning to get him about 9 though.  

Lily - Pic were lovely!! Shes is a real gem, you must be chuffed.  

Well I have to get all ready this weekend for me hols... lots to do. Still only 2 days at work!! Yeah!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Where are my muskateers!!!

I'm off to Lakeside in a mo then gonna try to start packing later.... will have 2 late nights at work Mon and Tue so need to get organised!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura............Sorry took so long to post! 

How exciting only 4 days to go!!  Hope you have had fun in Lakeside and bought something nice!

I have been lazy so far, but need to go out to the shops at some point!  My pain with endo is not normally that bad, but hopefully period was painful this time because of op (Dr seems to think so!).  

Will you be able to keep in touch during your treatment huni, so we know how things are?  We shall miss u! 

Lily - how are you?  

Chat later

Love
J
xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura and June,
Sorry for absence - haven't even turned pc on for two days. Been quite stressful as LO has had diarrhoea and sickness and whilst she seems to be coping fine with it, I've turned into a nervous wreck. Wanted to ring NHS direct, but DH assures me it's just a bug, but she's not keeping anything down. In 10 months I've never seen her be sick at all, so I'm not taking to it very well and not sure I can go to sleep tonight   I've spent the last two days, scrubbing carpets, cushions, car seats, pushchairs, clothes (Lo's, DH's and mine) and bedding. Not that I mind of course - as she could keep me up for a year with no sleep and I wouldn't mind, but it's just so scarey at the same time.

Really sorry to hear of your pains June - I hope your dr is right and this is the only painful AF you'll get. Hope you had a lovely lazy day.

Laura - when do you go exactly - please let us know how it's going - PLEASE! I'm going to be worrying about you too whilst you're out there, although I'm hoping you're going to have a lovely time whilst you're there especially with your friend.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lily... so sorry about LO, I'm sure its just a bug but scarey all the same.  

June - Hope you enjoyed your lazy weekend.

Well I'm half packed, I'moff Wed am.  Flight is at 10.25. Will get on everyday so you will not really miss me!!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Lily - hope LO is much better today and that you got some sleep    Bless her and you - it must be very worrying!  Is that what you had a couple of weeks ago? 

Laura - Oh good, glad to hear we shall get updates so we won't be wondering and worrying about you!  Are you getting excited?  Only one more day at work eh!!!  

Weekend was ok - Saturday I didnt rest that much - went mad with cleaning!!  Had a lazy day yesterday though, but still feel tired.......

Your kitchen finished Laura?

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi June. Thanks for asking. Not much sleep as you can imagine as I spent the whole night putting my hand each side of her head to see if she'd been sick. Bad day today too. I've been bursting into tears everytime she's been ill today so DH has had two of us out of sorts to cope with.   Went to drs a little while ago as she went very pale and lethargic and they've asked me to return in morning to check how she is.... Feel like telling them to be extra careful as she took 6 years to make, but I think they're pretty good docs where I go, so we'll see what tonight brings.

June, is it the op that's making you so tired? Have you any more consultations/reviews coming up?

Hi Laura. Blimey it's getting very exciting now. Are you all ready for off? All packed? Has your phone got a camera as maybe you can take it in with you and take a piccy of your embryos pre ET? Or maybe you'll need another one with you. Do log on asap won't you? June and I will be worrying awfully if you don't!

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello dears,

Oh Lily, you worrying aboutme!  Its me worrying about you at the moment!  Poor thing. Glad the dr is keeping a close eye on her.  Sure she will be fine and back to her ole self again very soon.

Yes I'll post everyday!!  I'll try to get pick of embies if I get some!!  

June - How you feeling?  Af over and done with?

Grrr. I finished early to show the girl who looking after my cats and rabbits the ropes and she didn't bloody show up... no text nothing!   Just texted to say she can come over tomorrow... well thats no good is it!!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh Lily, bless you sweetie    it is natural that you worry about your wonderful little baba, but I am sure she will be much better tomorrow, and good that the Drs are keeping a good eye on her!  Make sure you look after you too though my darling, or how will you be able to look after your little un.  Let DH spoil you both!  These stomach bugs can last a few days tho I know that from experience, but do tend to go as quickly as they appear!  Remember to eat plenty of protein for energy and fruit and veg to help your immune system (like I need to tell you that anyhow!)

Laura - sorry to hear your cat/rabbit sitter didnt show - cheek of it eh!!!  Is there anyone else you could ask?  If I lived near you I would do it for you hun!  And less of the talk of no embies Miss!!  You will have healthy lovely embies!!!  Positive thinking - don't waste your energy in negative thought!

AF finished now, but belly was a bit dodgy on Saturday and yesterday, but not related to op or AF.  Had touch of the trots on Saturday evening and stomach was painful all day yesterday, but top of stomach.  Much better today, but still sore and bit swollen at incision sites - only lost last of the scabbing yesterday!!  TMI sorry!!!  Also got itchy bites on one of my legs - not sure why - cats have been frontlined, so no lifestock living on them!

Have to go back to consultant in 3months, but no app. through yet!

Sending you both lots of love and gentle hugs!   And an extra gentle hug for LO


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Just wanted to wish you really good luck Laura - will be thinking of you and looking forward to every bit of news - for starters a full description of your hotel....

*GOOD LUCK SWEETHEART!!!!              *

Hi June - Hope you are well?

LO is much the same - hoping for better tomorrow.

Much love, Lily. xxx

  ​


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you lily.  I'll be fine, you concentrate on LO.  Give her a big squeeze from me. Hope she feeling better... did you go back to the GP.. what did they say??  Surely they should be doing something now, shes been unwell for days?

June -  

I'll keep you all updated. X


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Lily - sorry to hear LO still unwell - did you take her back to GP?  How are you doing?  

Laura - sweetie........good luck and lots of    for you on this cycle!!  I will be thinking of you and sending good vibes!!      Please update us when you can!!!  Safe journey........

I am feeling better, but bit p'd off as work are cutting my wages by over a week as my time off with op took me over 20 days for the year!  Didnt even tell me first, my boss got copied in an email instructing accounts and was asked to tell me.  The money gets put in bank tomorrow, so not even a chance to appeal it!  He was not happy with it and is on my side to appeal the decision but for now I am nearly short half my wages for this month!!  I won't be staying there now, not if they treat people like that wen you work ya butt off for em.  B*stards!!!!  So now worried how I will manage for the month!  Sorry for the moan sweeties, I know it is only money and there are much more important things in life..........moan over!!

BIG HUGS to you .............

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - hopefully you'll just be taking off now - hope you have some good looking air stewards  .

Hi June - how awful is that? Sounds like an ideal time for a job change.... What will you look for? Will you appeal?

LO poorly in night 3am. Waiting for HV to call back. Gave drs a stool sample yesterday. It's so upsetting but I'm trying to keep her fluids up. If any more poorly bouts will take her back to drs.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm here!

Hotel lovely and looking forward to using the sauna, steam and pool tom..... not sure about the gym!    Af arrived tom so going to clinic tom for scan/ bloods and consult at 2.  Weather lovely at the moment.

June -  

Lily - When will DR get results back, LO has been poorly for too long now...poor little thing, will they not give you anything?

XXXX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh Lily - Poor LO   what did the HV say?  How long till you get stool sample test?  Good that you are keeping her hydrated sweetie........you are a excellent Mummy and LO is very lucky     Hope you are looking after you too?  Let me know how LO is when you can.

Hope Laura is ok..........hello if you're reading sweetie   

Saw the woman who is supposed to be HR and it was as much use as a chocolate fireguard!  She talked at me and I had to interrupt to say my bit. Told her how disappointed I was etc etc for her to say........wait for it........we're not a charity you know!!  She then went on about the staff handbook, how she had only had one day sick in 13 years and about other peoples sickness.  No compassion!!  Oh, but she did say..........the main thing is for you to get better.......cheeky cow!!!  I spoke to my manager again afterwards and he was going to see her again will let me know what the outcome is.  To be honest, I have thought for a while that I needed to get out and this has given me the kick up the butt that I needed to start looking.  Is a shame as the general people that work there are really nice.  Hey ho.......  Will look for PA or co-ordination type work, but may also do a bit of hairdressing again.


Anyway huni, enough about me, you looke after your little bubs and keep me posted how things are...

BIG HUGS

J
xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Laura   I was typing as u posted so didnt see till afterwards!!

Glad hotel nice and weather good!!  Make sure you relax and enjoy and good luck with your first appointment!

Love
June

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - We both need to get new jobs!  It'l be our next mission!

Lily-    You must be exhausted.  Snuggle up and have early night.

Night night. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura, I missed you coming on here . So glad to read you've arrived safely and there's lots to do. As for LO - they don't like to give anything to babies if they can help it. They said they will ring me if anything shows in the stools but if it's a viral bug it will come back as clear. HV said there's a nasty viral bug going round that she's seeing in children at the mo and it's lasting typically 5-6 days. Tomorrow is day 5 so I'm hoping for an improvement. She said LO will have lost a fair bit of weight but to concentrate on fluids and not worry about solids atm and she'll catch up. More dodgey bouts 11am, 6pm and 8pm.

Hi June and thanks for asking about LO. It's all quite tiring. Obviously LO comes first but it's also a busy time workwise and being self-employed, although having many advantages, also has disadvantages when it comes to end of year payroll and quarterly VAT - all due now and I'm responsible for them. My head's feeling like it needs a holiday. All I really want to think about is LO - if she's any better tomorrow - think I'll take her out. We've been at home as much as poss due to the fact that every 'episode' requires a full change of clothes and a bath. I've always considered myself pretty strong and non-squirmish and experienced some bad gastroenteritis when I lived in India, but with some of what we're getting, I've even been considering throwing some of LO's clothing rather than sorting it out, although haven't yet.

Let us know what your manager says - hope he gets somewhere with the little moo!

Off to bed soon. Night June. Hope you're having sweet dreams Laura   .
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

Well I had an andral scan today which showed 6 follies on the right and possibly one on the left.  Which i think sounds good? But I have nothing to compare.  I have letrozal tablets which I have started today then a 300 gonal and 150 menopur... did tryto give me menogen but I asked them to swap it!  Everyone was friendly and nice.  Saw Dr Munip who is pretty cute!!

They said to start the injections tom and I am able to them any time.  I want to start them in the morning as then I won't tie myself in each day to being back at a certain time.  But I only have meds for next few days and none for monday and my scan monday is for 2pm.... think it will be ok that my monday meds will be later?

Anyway been walking all day and just off now for a swim. 

Lily - She any better?  

June - Hows the boss?? 

Love to you all XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
All sounds very positive ! I'm confused though, how come there's follies already when you haven't been stimming yet? Not sure re the late one on Monday - best to ask? So glad, everyone was friendly and wish I could take a peek at Dr Munip  . Looking forward to the next installment....

Didn't get on last night as I was well and truly exhausted, could of slept standing up whilst cooking dinner. LO seemed to be having more 'bouts' than before - every 3-4 hrs of bathing and clothes soaking. Went back to drs - she's got a rotavirus infection (showed in stools) which is apparently a common cause of diarrhoea and sickness in under two's. Can pick it up anywhere from infected toys to hand to hand. Feel such a bad 'unclean' mother  . And to think how much cleaning I've done this week.... Read up on it of course via google but decided to switch off when I got to 14 deaths per year - obviously not many for the whole country but still 14 too many.

Hi June  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LIly - You are a wonderful mum!  You have loved and cherished her and kept her clean!!  Unfortunately babies gets bugs... you can't keep her in a dettol clean cage! She will be well again very soon... with your dedicated care and attention.     So no more talk of being an unfit mum ok? 

June - Hows you?

Well injections went well.  Oh and andral count is howmany follies you have on your ovary at the being of a natural cycle,your body would normally pick the srongest but hopefully with drugs I'll getmore of them! You would have had none as you down regged before starting I assume?
Istanbul is lovely althougha man got his willy out today in front o us.... everyone and everything else is lovely!

XXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

What!!!! A man did what?!   Thank heavens you weren't alone. Hope you got rid of him easily? So, 7 follies already - that sounds really good then eh? Oh I am so excited for you. Hope you're able to relax and rest? When's the next scan? Hope those 7 are ready for some action  .

Hi June - any news from the Manager? Applied for any jobs?  

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily!

Yes fingers crossed all will have grown but who knows.  Back on Monday.  Struggling surprisingly with food, its all donor kebabs.  Normally there is lots of veggie mezes but we can't find any.  You know how I like my food!  Found a veggie place in the guide book so planning to find that tonight, just off now. Its 8pm here.  

Hows LO?


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry didnt come on yesterday.......was exhausted and got home late after meeing my DP after work to go shopping.

Boss not got back to me still, but I have applied for a couple of jobs seen on-line and contacted some agencies!!  

Lily sweetie you are not a bad mother!!!!  Viruses are everywhere and we can't avoid them!!  It is quite common for children/babies to catch stuff as their immune system is developing!  LO will be fine - keep up the good work and keep her well hydrated and she will start to get better each day.  As you know, viruses can ligger, but the body will fight it and get rid of it in time!  Sorry you are so tired sweetie, can anyone help so you can get some sleep?  Thinking of you...  

Laura..........wow 7 follies waiting to produce!!  That is brilliant!  Good luck with the injections!!   Not sure about Monday either, but I am sure if it did make a difference they would have told you huni!  Hope you find some decent food!!  What the hell did that man think he was doing!!! 

Big Hugs

J
xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm back, well we found a nice veggie restaurant in the guide book and found it with no prob.  I had stuffed aubergines and then pumpkin pie (as it was orange!!) for pudd.  Yum.  Friend had lental pasties, yum too as I had some!

June - Well done for being pro-acive and applying for some jobs.  

Lily- Hope your tucked up having some rest.

Night night. XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Laura - yum, that food sounds lovely!!  Making me hungry again.....   Really pleased you found it ok and well done on eating the orange food!!!    Hope you continue to have fun and your follies are growing by the second!!    

Lily - hope you are able to rest tonight and LO has started to improve - thinking of you both....  

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

And I had a tangerine at lunch time...loads of orange food!!

Night night girls, bed time for me!  XXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Not quite tucked up yet! So pleased you got some tasty grub Laura, I was worried about you not feeding your womb  . Was thinking I better get on a plane with a pack up  .

Hi June. Great news about the job appliactions - go girl! Regarding someone helping me - not really and I don't like to ask in case they catch it. Plus LO seems to want to BF alot which obviously only I can do. After 6 days I think we have an improvement though as I've only needed to bath her twice today. She's being very clingy but I don't care as long as she's ok. Looking pale and bit thinner, but otherwise alert.

Night night. Sleep well Laura - is it hot there? Maybe some orange juice for breakfast?  

Night June. Hope you have a lovely lie-in tomorrow.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm doing ok for food now, we have found a few places that do falafel so I wil survive.  There are fish places too so will go there for my protein as well!

Breakfasts are good here, been having juice, herbal tea, water, then museli, fruit, eggs, bread, cheese and tomatoes and cucmber.  

I also have fruit in my room as well as bought a little kettle and brought my clipper decaf from home. 

So Lily hows LO today?  Any better?  You had any sleep?  

June - Its Saturday!  Day to not think about work! XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

YAY - LO is improving and Laura has lots of lovely food to eat (orange too!!)  

Lily - really pleased that LO has turned a corner and improving, bless her!  Give her an extra special cuddle for me!

Laura - YAY lots of good food and hopefully some sunshine?

Really happy it's the weekend!  Didn't have a lie-in today, woke at 7am and couldn't go back to sleep as had to be at the hairdressers for a trim this morning and didnt want to sleep through my appointment....    Tired now though, as been really busy today - done housework, washed/dried/ironed curtains and done some gardening............now having a well earned rest!!  All while DP is sleeping too, as he is on nights at the moment!!  It is amazing the amount of energy I seem to have when I am doing things I want to do! Especially being in the garden....   Would much rather be outside!  I sat in the sunshine for a while which was lovely!!

Laura - I am wearing orange by proxy for you today!!  Thinking of your follies and sending lots of healing to help em grow!

Chat later sweetie pies.....

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi June,

Its been raining all day!  Went to the gym, sauna, swim and steam, been for a walk too but rain too heavy so now back in the room.

Hows the hair?

Lily - hows LO today?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Lily - Hows things?  She any better?

June - You having a nice lazy Sunday?

I'm ok, weather bit better today, been to a art museum and did lots of walking, think my ovaries are starting to hurt a bit...thats good yes?  Started bleeding a little yest, think its a side effect of the Letrozol.    Not alot but a bit, will talk to them at the hosp tom.  Big Scan tom.  Bit scared.  Anyway off for a swim.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura! What a great breakfast! Bit worrying about the bleeding though - glad you're back tomorrow, then they can advise you. Will check as soon as I can to see how you get on. Shame about the weather: I checked BBC weather forecast for you and it seems you'll have rain till Tuesday, then Wednesday onwards is forecast full sun and 19 degrees. A lovely bright orange sun to help you on your way  .

Hi June. What a busy bee! Sounds like you've had a satisfying weekend. Much of a hair change? Hope DH recognised you when he woke up (or more like noticed, if my DH is anything to go by  )?

LO definately better today, thank you. Better 'below' and an appetite like she's never eaten before. Still needing a lot of comfort but feeling like she's gonna be ok now. Now just need to get her sleeping through again....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily.  So glad she is a little better, your a perfect mum!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How are you feeling? Is the hotel comfortable - what's your view?
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not really a view.  Takes about 30 mins to walk to the sea.  Its right in Taskim square so quite busy, lots to do.  Room is very nice we have a kingsize and single bed in it so I've had a huge bed to myself everynight!  Breakkie is good.  Bathroom has a jacuzzi bath in, but I've not used it yet, I love showers! The pool is nice but it was shut today.    SO yeah can't complain about hotel or the area.
I'll try put my pics of face book in the next day or two. X
XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Why not now  ?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - thinking of you. Hope everything went well?  

Hi June - thinking of you too!  

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily and June,

Just back, off for a sauna so can't stop long.  Had 6 follies, all between 6-10 so all nice and similar in size.  Silly was hoping a couple more may have popped up.  Daft how you always want a little bit more!  But no thats good, 6 follies all nice sizes.

Right must go for my sauna (pool still shut )

Hope you all well (including LO)

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wonderful Laura! It really is  . Hope you enjoyed your sauna and are taking it really easy. Concentrate on all that blood flowing to your womb! Looking forward to the next scan - when is it?
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bloods and scan on wed and then have to jump in cab to airport to meet Tim!

Hows LO?

Hello June. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Much better, thanks. Appetite back to normal and I'm so so relieved and thankful. Feels like she's even more precious now if that's possible!

Do you think Tim will like Turkey? Sounds such a lovely way to cycle  . Are you scrabbing whilst you're there? Any photos yet? I do love photos!

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello Lovlies...

Laura - wow fantastic news about your follies!!  6 is good!!    Turkey obviously suits you huni!  Hope you enjoyed your sauna and had plenty of relaxation!  Good luck for Wed!   

Lily - really pleased to hear LO is much better and now has a good appetite!!  Is really lovely to get two bit of good news today!!

Had to spray my bedroom carpet with flea spray as been bitten, even though cats treated and no sign of fleas (was a few weeks late treating them though!)  Nightmare - never had this before, but vets said they have seen lots of people due to the warm humid weather!  

Anyway, off to an agency tomorrow lunchtime, so see how things go......

Night, night ladies and to the lovely LO!!!    

Laura....      

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - How did the agency go?

Lily - I've scrabed!  

Busy day today sightseeing as weather was good.  Was out for 12 hours, back aching now... must all them fat follies I'm carrying around!  Back to clinic tom for bloods at 1 and scan at 2.30 then need to be at airport for 4.30. 

Looking forward to a nice cuddle with Tim.

Lots of love Me XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura! Can't wait to hear how you get on tomorrow  , although not sure when you'll fit in letting us know? Maybe when Tim's having a shower  .  

Hi June - How'd it go today? Any news from manager?

Time for bed. Need to catch up on some sleep.

Lots of love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

Well Tim is here, he is snoring next to me!

I'm in a panic, my follies are fine, EC due on Monday although back for more bloods and scan on Fri.  But my E2 has come back at 247, they said thats fine as I only have a few follies but I'm sure it ahould be in tne thousands, I thought it was 1,000 per egg roughly.  Also my lining is only 5.8, they debated giving me somthing but as its always been fine before they are leaving it and will check it again on Friday.  Worried I have empty follies.  

Sorry for the me post.  

Lily hows LO?
June - Hello!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura huni

Glad Tim got there ok!  Typical that he is snoring next 2 you! 

Your follies sound ok to me huni and I am sure the fact the clinic have said they are fine, must mean that they are!  They wouldnt suggest EC if they thought there were no eggs sweetie!  Alot can change in a couple of days, so I am sure all will be well Friday and you will be getting some lovely eggs Monday!  Try not to worry, but visualise your follies growing even more each day and your womb lining as rich and thickening ready to receive your follies!  You are bound to be concerned, it is only natural, but try to think of what you want and imagine it happening exactly as you planned.  You don't want your energy going to your fears - you need it for you!

Got on ok at agency, but nothing doing yet - heard from them today, but the job was too far away for me - I want quality of life and not be spending most of my days travelling.  A job to me is to be able to live, and I don't want it to become my life.  There are more important things.  Manager not said anymore - didn't think he would!!  Bad eh!  I will vote with my feet!

And Laura - don't apologise for your post - that is what we are here for!!

Lily - how are you and LO?  What you been upto?

Love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi June,

Thanks nothing I can do so just need to stop stressing.  Aparently Turkey measure E2 differnt to us, but still only makes it about a 1000 on our scale.  Barts never measured my E2 so nothing to compare it with. I guess I just have to trust them.

Well bed for me, shattered..again!  No idea how I normally work full time and do IVF!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura  . Well what a contrast from your previous cycles: from hardly any monitoring to all this! You seem to have a very good team taking care of you and if they're not worried, it sounds as though you can trust them. As you (or many of us) have nothing to compare your figures with at this stage, then I say don't panic, enjoy some really special time with Tim and let your energy flow to your womb. What you need now is to relax!, drink loads and loads of water to help your womb lining and make sure you're getting protein with each meal (I remember you saying you were finding veggie restaurants hard to come by). I have really good vibes about your cycle this time. Your E2 figure shows something is developing and you're much better with a few really good quality ones than a lot of poor ones. If your figure was a lot higher I'd be even more worried. After last time, I'm glad things are developing more slowly and therefore stronger and better. Thought of you tonight as I ate some very orange sweet potato  .

Hi June  .   to your Manager and   to your company. Hope you find something you really fancy soon.

LO fine now. Appetite great and everything back to normal - thank goodness. Been really busy workwise as always pre-Bank Holidays. At one point I nearly took the phone of the hook! Hoping for a restful long weekend.

Night ladies.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls.  Still worried but had a long lay in today and planning a relaxed day, think I do need to up my protein.  XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies.  
So what have you two been up to Laura? Hope the weather's good? Looking forward to your news tomorrow....

Anything lovely planned for the long weekend June? Weather should be ok, if we dodge the showers. Did you get the huge 'golf ball size'   hail stones today? They were bouncing off the garden.

Night night my lovelies   . Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Sweeties.......

Yes, we did get the hailstones yesterday!  Crazy eh - 1st May weather should be getting better!

Been to London today to "Who do you think you are" show and now exhausted as was up early!  Saw Nicky Campbell who talked about his adoption and searching his family, but the interesting thing was, it was his adoptive family that he was more affected by.  He said that your environment and how you were brought up and by whom was the most important thing.  His biological parents were just to fill in the gaps!  He clearly loved his deceased adoptive father very much and gave a fantastic tribute to him.  

Lily - did you manage to get out and about today?  What you upto for weekend?

Laura - how did you get on today huni?  Hope all is well and you are on track for EC Monday!

I'm over to my sisters on Sunday as it is my neices 7th Birthday, so will take her a pressie and watch her blow out candles etc!

Chat later - must cook my tuna...........

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - Oh sounds like your really starting to think about your next step.  How very exciting.  

Lily - You ok?  All shut up shop now til Tues?

Well all went fine today, follies at [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]  Lining is 6.8 and e2 is 1,500 ish now.  They have started me on oestrogen tabs to help with lining and back again tom for more bloods and scan.  Ec hopefully still on for Monday hopefully.  Tim had a shock today as he witnessed his first dildo scan!!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Was getting worried, so just read how you were doing on the other thread. So pleased all ok and that they are taking good care of you.

Hi June. I saw Nicky Campbell on tv last year, discussing the same thing. Do you think that is that going to be your next step? Hope you have a lovely weekend, especially with your sister. We're busy preparing for a Plant show on Sunday - hoping for good weather....

Off to bed as shattered, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Spring must be your busiest time I'd imagine?

Shattered too, although no real reason!  Went to the veggie place and had a bean stew.. yum! Early hosp appointment so off to bed now... its 12.30 here.

night night my lovely muskateers. XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Quick update, have a very thorough scan today, it seems i have 8  follies not 6!  All over 16mm, 4 over 18mm so Ec booked for Monday at 10am!

Lining still thin so he upped my oestrogen tablets to 3 a day,they don't seem too worried about it though.

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Woohoo Laura I knew it would all be ok!!  I have great faith in this cycle    and you definitely seem more relaxed this time which helps!  Your lining will catch up huni so don't worry about that!  Will it be a 2 or 3 day transfer?  Hopefully you will get some frosties too so you can try for a sibling later on    I am so excited for you huni!  Don't forget you will be tired as all your energy is going to produce your lovely eggs - all you can do is rest and go with how you feel - listen to what your body is telling you!  

Lily - hi huni!  has been a lovely day here today - was nice to be able to sit in the sunshine for a while!  DP is off today and tomorrow and is making me a chicken curry at the moment....yum!  Have already eaten choc brownies though and must try and stop eating sweet food or I shall be a porker!!  Is hard!  He is taking me to La Tasca tomorrow so won't have to cook again!!!     What have you been doing?  How is sweet LO - she is gorgeous!?

I am ready to look into adoption now, but DP is not ready unfortunately!  Shall work on him and when the time is right I think that is the route we shall take!  Sometimes I feel bad as it is me who cant have babies and feel like I am depriving him - he has never said that to me and don't think he ever would, but you know how it is sometimes in the quiet moments when you think about it all!!  Oh well, whatever will be will be!!

Chat soon huni pies.........

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - Adoption is something me and tim would also consider, its quite tough though so you both have to be committed, I think it always takes the men a bit longer than us to get to grips with things.  I assume you don't want to go own the DE route?  Somthing I too am considering.

Lily - Hows you?  Busy?  Have you got the next couple of days off?  

Just been to the hospital for my 11pm trigger shot, It was in the bum!    But back now and resting my bum before bed... ah.. got a day of nothing to, no injections nothing!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow Laura - what's happened - that's fantastic news!! Told you to get yourself to another clinic, didn't I  ! I'm so nervous but have really good feelings for Monday - please get back on asap!!       

Hi June. We had chicken curry too: was a bit hot though so we calmed it with yoghurt. Haven't been to a La Tasca - what kind of thing do you have? Have been busy today outside, preparing for our plant show tomorrow. Now all I have to do is find some plant labels, chalk pens and prepare lunches. Took some time off just now to watch 'Jersey Girl'.

Must sort rest of things out and get to bed.   
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mmmm La Tasca!  mmmmm Curry!

Hello ladies,

Having a lazy day today, not long woke up and weather horrible so heading to the military museum in a bit.  Got tummy ache and bum cheek ache!  Getting worried about tom, as worried no eggs, not about the procedure.  Had fruit breakfast in bed today, was lovely, strawberry's over here are really tasty. 

Hope your both enjoyig your bank holiday!!

I'll text you lily when I can tom, June I haven't got you number but hopefully Lily can post for me. 

I am having EC 8am (english time) and they like you to stay for 4 hours so should be home about midday anyway.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Mmmm strawberries....  glad you are resting and had a lazy morning - just what you need huni! 

Of course you will have lots of lovely eggs tomorrow sweetie - I shall be thinking of you and sending lots of postive vibes..          I will be looking out for a message from Lily to see how things go!   

Lily - good luck for today huni!  La Tasca is a Tapas bar and I usually have paella, spicy chicken wings, garlic mushrooms, garlic potatoes and, if I am feeling good, a tuna and avacodo salad!!

Am also off to see my neice today and it is her birthday!

Chat later

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Although it's getting late, GOOD LUCK for tomorrow Laura   . I understand your worry - I too was petrified and started with two less follicles than you! Shall carry my phone on me and await your txt....

Hi June, How was the birthday girl? What did you get her? Wish I could have joined you at La Tasca - mushrooms and avocado I just love! Today went well, although shattered now as been up since 5:50am. Better go to bed soon.

Night. Big day tomorrow (awaiting Laura's txt  ).

Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

JUNE - WAIT FOR IT:

LAURA HAS 7 YES SEVEN EGGS!!!!!!!
HOW WONDERFUL IS THAT!​
                  

Looking forward to hearing from you Laura. Hope you're feeling really chuffed and excited. Time to relax and be pampered.... I know you'll be worried about step 2 - fertilisation, so here's some .

[fly]*Go eggies go!!!!*[/fly]

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Woooohhhooooooooooooooo 7  

Fantastic - knew it would all be ok and she would have lots of lovely eggies!!!

      here's for 7 lovely embies!!!

     

Thanks for letting me know Lily and well done Laura......

I got my neice a cute dress, bubble maker (which she loved!) and a fluffy bunny rabbit. She had a lovely day, bless her and is having a joint disco birthday party with her brother in a hall in a couple of weeks, as it will be just before his birthday too.

I am being lazy today and not going to do too much..........may cut the grass later,but that will be all... So nice having an extra day off.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Oh what a lovely welcome home!  Thank you girls!!

Yes worrying about next step now.. but its not as nerve wracking when you have 7 rather than 2 eggs to be working with.  They do ICSI here too for everyone so fingers crossed I have some more good news tomorrow.

EC was lovely, was light GA, had a big room with tv and ensuite, felt very looked after.  Had a gesterone injection today, didn't hurt but assume that was because I was already numbed!  Back tom for my next injection and to find out about fertilisation.  Also have antibiotics, baby asprin and an anti infmaitory, oestrogen tabs and folic acid!  I'll be rattling.

Gonna have a snooze now.
Thank you girls for always being there!

XXXXXXX


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

fantastic news Laura, now you rest up all ready for EC + will be rooting for good fertilisation for you  

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Cleg.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

I am so pleased they are looking after you so well there huni - they sound fantastic!    

Now you rest up sweetie and get yourself ready for them lovely embies going back to their rightful place!!  I have a good feeling about the 7!!!  How is Tim?  Hope he is spoiling you too.

         I will send some positive energy......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim is fine, he went this afternoon for some air and had a couple of beers!  He went and bought me a top... a sports top from adidas that is the wrong size!   

He is back and gone for a swim.  I'm debating going out for dinner or tim bringing something in.  Really fancy something spicy!  Feel like going out for a bit bt not sure if its a bad idea?


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Sweetie

Hope you are now tucked up cosy in bed and had something nice to eat!  Did you go out?  If so, hope you felt ok - they do tell you not to do anything too much for 24-48 hrs after sedation etc, but all you can do is go with how you feel I guess.  Not like you had to cook it yourself eh!! 

Get plenty of rest and tlc and chat tomorrow!   

Hi Lily


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Ladies,
Looking forward to your news tomorrow Laura xxxx. Hope you had a lovely dinner and got that top swapped . At least the thought was there.... I've been sending over some +ve vibes to your embies xxxx.

Hi June. Did you get the grass cut? I think I got too much sun today. I'm not burnt but my head feels a bit like it's seen too much. Was busy moving a few perennials, sowing veggies and planting pots. Went to see my auntie this afternoon which was lovely.

Until tomorrow....
Love Lily xxxx.

   ​


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi June,
Hope you are well and work's going ok.
Laura's asked me to let you know that 5 (FIVE!!) have fertilised - really really good news    . ET on Thursday. Obviously our lovely Laura is now worried about how many will divide but that's only natural  . She's on a boat trip at the moment, but will back on later. Hope she's having a lovely time xx.

Will be back later.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

WOW 5 - that is fantastic!!!  Way to go Laura!!!     

Thanks for letting me know Lily! 

I have a great feeling about this cycle for you Laura!       When do you come home sweetie?  Are you going to rest Thursday after ET?  

Lily - yes, I got the grass cut and weeded the beds etc - ended up doing more than I intended, but it was so lovely I didnt want to come in!!  Was very tired last night and couldn't sleep with the heat!  Hope our head feels better today after the sun?  

Chat later sweeties.......DP just brought me some dinner.......a cheesy pasta dish with salmon!!!  How will I lose me belly

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ET apparently is a bit of a experience, they don't let you get up for 4 hours... not even for a wee!  You have to wee in a bed pan!!

I must tell you about my grub last night.  Hot and spicy prawns... yum. They were fresh caught that day and were fab.  All the ve was cut up after we ordered.    Best meal I've  had here!  The waiter was a bit like the obne from fawlty towers!!  

Not sure if I will ask about embies tom?  Maybe just wait til Thurs?  Have to go the hosp again for my progesterone injection but may try to resist finding out about them.

Went on a lovely trip today.  Have put the pic on the laptop, will try get them on face book later. XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow - bit different to clinics here then eh.  I was up straight away to loo and then home!  Make the most of it sweetie - just rest and be pampered for the day!  Bring something to read and sleep if you can!  I would say if you feel like asking tomorrow then ask, you will only be worrying otherwise!  They may tell you anyway!  Good luck with injection sweetie - they seem like a really good clinic to me!  So attentive eh!  Don't worry though, all will be well!

Yum, prawns sound lovely!!  Glad you had a good day today!  

xxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies. Laura those prawns sound so yummy. What a fantastic trip this is turning out to be  . I'm interested to see if you are able to resist....

Hi June. I had salmon too xx. That's spooky - weren't we eating chicken curry together too? Any more news on the work front?

Must get to bed. Been busy day in the sunshine. Can't believe how strong the sun has got so quickly after such a poor Spring so far.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Well I didn't resist!  I spoke to him on the phone and I was little unclear what he was saying.  Basically said its irrelevant what they are today its tomoorw thats the important day.  I asked about cell and he said they are '4 cell, 4 cell, 4 cell'  then said they don't grade them til tomorrow.  So does that mean 3 are 4 cell or all of them?    Also he changed my ET from 8am to 10am, I am worryng that is because they are slow and he wants to give them more time.  I know prob doesn't mean a thing.  Guess I will know more tom.

How are you two?

Hows work June?

Lily, I'm jealous of the sunshine, weather here is grey and dull!

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Well you'd have been a better woman than I am if you had resisted!! Your clinic have done such a wonderful job so far, I would have faith in them and forget about what they said until tomorrow. The most important thing is they're dividing, whether that's all of them or 3. I doubt the time change is due to slow embies as 2 hours is not a lot! What have you been up to today? When are you back in UK? You'll be returning to such beautiful weather, it'll be just perfect for getting those embies nestling in. This heat is just what you need for encouraging lots of wonderful blood flowing to to your womb. It was so hot yesterday afternoon I had to retreat indoors to get out of the sun!     

Off to cook dinner.
Hi June - what's for tea?
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Lily - yes it is spooky that we seem to be eating the same things at the same time!!  I am doing a shepherds pie tonight (would be really weird if you were having similar!!!)

Job news quiet unfortunately - had a call from my sister about a job where she works, but they have already shortlisted, so doubt it will come to anything!!  Oh well, I am sure the right job will come along!  I must get looking on-line again and call the agencies!!

The heat is making me really tired Zzzzzzzzzzz  not complaining though as I prefer the heat!!

Laura - your embies sound fine to me and as Lily says, they are so good there, that I wouldn't worry and 2 hours wouldnt make much different to your embies so I would think that is perfectly innocent!!  Just relax and chill huni and let it all happen......  I will be thinking of you tomorrow!

Chat again later....must go cook!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So what did you have for tea then?

We went to an italian and had aubergine and cheese thing to start and sea bass in a cherry tom sauce for dinner!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Yum Yum, that sounds lovely Laura!!  Hope you're having a nice evening and that you have a restful sleep tonight!  

Hi Lily


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well was your shepherd's pie a traditional one with beef? We had beef too, but no potato. Just in case you're wondering what you're having tomorrow June, it's something with eggs  .

Aubergine and cheese - yum my favourite.

Here's to more wonderful news tomorrow....     

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Lily - mine was with lamb, but was close!!  Just going to have a jacket spud tonight   Might have egg tomorrow though.... 

Have you heard from Laura?  Laura - hope all went well today sweetie and you are resting and being completely spoiled!!

Will be on again later to check for any news!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well got there this morning and had to wait 2 hours for ET, nearly burst, then they said they were putting all the embies back (5) as 2 were only 5 cells and prob wouldn't work but the others were ok, but still not ready adequate in the cell deptarment.  Had one at 6,7 and 8 cell.  All graded at 2 but I have a photo of them and I think they very generous with the grading, they are not even celled and are fragmented.  I cried for all the 4 hours in the hospital.  Staff were all lovely.  Met with the professor before I left and he said overall it was a good cycle and if this doesn't work I should try again as I had 7 top quality eggs.  But if they were so good why did I get such crap embies? I feel so awful, can't believe I was silly enough to let myself get my hopes up.  Looks like I'm back to square one but just don't know what else I can do.  Feel like I've tried everything.  

Sorry for the me post. XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Laura my sweetheart........don't be upset   no-one really knows which embies will go on to make a baby - it is all in the lap of the gods!! You have 5 chances, which is fantastic!! Also 7-8 cell is really good - none of mine were that and they told me my embies were good! Please stay positive - you have every chance of this working - don't lose hope!!    I am rooting for you and your 5!!  embies (what would you do if they all took!!!) I am still hopeful this will work for you and I know Lily will be feeling the same way too! Poor you having to wait 2 hours too! You must have been in pain waiting to empty your bladder, bless ya!

         

[fly]*PUPO*[/fly]


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks June.  Poor tim, not only did he have to deal with me crying all afternoon he had to keep changing my bed pan! 

I was just hoping for some good quality ones.  Silly me getting my hopes up just because I got 7 eggs.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Poor Tim - bless him!   But that is what partners are for sweetie and sure you would do same for him!   I know you are disappointed, but I still think they are good embies!!  I am sure the clinic would have told you if they thought there was no chance.  I know it is easy for me to say, and I know exactly how hard it is, but please try and be as positive as you can.  Allow yourself a rant and rave if it helps, but keep up the positive thinking and visualise your lovely embies growing and dividing and then bedding in nice and cosy in their home for 9 months!!      

I am here if you need to chat huni!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks June, Not going out for dinner tonight. Tim gone to get me pizza and gonna eat it in bed.  I'm absoltely shattered, hardly slept last night and crying makes you so tired too.  Amazing how you can get from being on such a high and down to such a low so quickly. 

Are you ok? Hows work?  I'm gonna be looking for a new job when I get home.
X


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Again Laura

Hope you enjoyed your pizza!  There is nothing more tiring than emotional stuff sweetie - have a good sleep tonight huni and try not to stress.

Work is as ok as can be - day to day ok, but still can't forget how they have treated me so don't want to be there!  No news of a job yet!  

Where are you hoping to go for new job?  Good luck huni!!!  For now though, all your energy needs to go to your womb and embies........    

I am shattered tonight - been cleaning, bedroom and bathroom and sorted out some washing.......only just sat down!!  Didn't want it all to do at weekend!  I really need to de-clutter in the spare room!!  

When are you home?  What did the clinic advise?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi June,

I'm home saturday night.  Looking forward to getting home now.. although not back to work!

Wow you have been busy... I am impressed! 

As for job want something closer to home, can't keep travelling up to London too tiring.  Was hanging out for maternity leave but can't do that forever!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well hang on a bit longer eh, you could so well still be taking it!!!! Realistically it seems you're looking at the 3 at 6, 7 and 8 cells? Did you take your camera? I was day 3 too and I remember feeling a failure as out of 5 eggs, 1 grew too fast so was abandoned at day 2, one got to 8 cell, two to 7 cells and one looked like it had sneezed on itself (upset me when I saw that) and so was abandoned at day 3, so you've done a lot better than I did! They could have put all 5 back, but they threw them away instead. Yours will at least be meeting mummy for some time, before one or maybe 2 or 3!! snuggle down for the next few months. I remember the embryologist telling me that it is not straight forward to predict which will carry on dividing. She said one would presume it would be grade 1 perfect looking 8 cells at day 3, but in fact, she has seen plenty of embryos with fragmentation make it when others without haven't. So I'm still as excited as I have been since you left for Turkey! It's been an emotional time and you've done so well lovely Laura  . I'm so proud you even went to Turkey, so many wouldn't have got that far organising all this, so get yourself pampered and enjoy being PUPO!!

Hi June! Will chat tomorrow. I'm shattered as I've been up late working out quotes etc. Must go to bed before I fall asleep here!

Lots of love, Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Some of mine look like they've sneezed on then selves!!

I'm confused by your post, you had 7 and 8 cells and they threw them away!    

Feling bit better today, think i got myself all stressed and tired and brain went a bit.   Had great night sleep and off today to enjoy our last day here.

Still sunny there?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

No, the 7 and 8 cells were the ones put back and one became LO/DD!

Glad to hear you're feeling better. Hope you enjoy your last day - it's wonderfully sunny here for you to come home to. A nice walk in the park with an ice cream will do you good xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Laura - your embies look good in the pic!! I am still excited for you too!!!  What would you do if you had twins or triplets........   Hope you're having a lovely day!!  Safe journey home tomorrow!  

Lily - hi sweetie - hope your not so tired today and can get some rest over weekend! 

Well....  I have a job interview   next Tuesday at 8.30am for a Project Co-ordinator job!! Will let you know how it goes, but they have already short-listed 3 people for it, so we'll see!  I might not even want it!

Am really tired today still and going to relax in garden for an hour or two as still lovely and sunny here!!  That cleaning really took it out of me last night after doing a days work!!

Chat later

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

OHHHH  fab news June.  Tell us more... how much do you want this  job!?

Lily - So LO was a grade 2 8 cell embie!!    That makes me feel better!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well we'll never know, according to Care Notts she could so easily have been the 7 cell one. So Laura, back in sunny UK tomorrow. Ooh, it's so lovely getting back into ones own bed.... Hope Tim's got some pampering planned  ? When are you back to work?

Good to hear about your job interview June: what type of projects is it co-ordinating? I really need to get your enthusiasm and clean the house, do washing, bathrooms, tidying, dusting, hoovering etc. But in this lovely weather I'd so much rather be outside with my carrots and radishes  . However, my granny coming puts things into a different light, so looks like I've no choice as to what I get up to in the morning  .

Night for now and safe journey lovely Laura and the quins....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

WELCOME HOME LAURA  

[fly]OUR PUPO PAL    [/fly]

Hope you had a good flight back and are enjoying the sunshine .

Look forward to hearing from you soon. xxxx

Hi June, Hope you're having a rest too.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello dearest friends,

Well I'm home, feel shattered, its 1am on turkey time!  All the furries are well and have given me a cuddle.

I'm bcak to work on Monday.    But have a easy day first day back, in Surrey in the morning then working from home in the afternoon!  So back properly on Tues.

So you ladies been enjoying the sun today?  We stopped at tesco and people where shopping in hotpants!! 

I have a free day tom to do the washing ect so will try to get my scrab sorted!!

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and thanks Lily for my coming home banner!  Tim thinks its great!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hooray Laura's back safe and sound. Have a good sleep and we'll meet up again tomorrow.
Hi June. Hope the weekend's going well.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

What a fantastic banner Lily!!!    Hope you are relaxing today?

Welcome home Laura!!    Make sure you rest when you can sweetie and let the energy go where its needed!  Hope you are having a nice lie in this morning!!  Give your puddy cats a hug from me!

I ended up shopping yesterday morning and then went to a BBQ in the afternoon and didnt get back till late last night!  Was lovely!!   Today have MS Project to re familarise myself with - not used it for some years!!  Also hope to sit out in garden at some point and relax!

Chat later sweeties.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh everyone has a garden except for me!!!!!    I feel so claustrophobic in this flat especially as its so lovely out.  

What you ladies up to today?  I'm washing and getting ready for back to work tomorrow.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Morning lovely! Have you a park nearby or where you can get to fairly easily? Maybe take a picnic? Sunshine will do your embies good. If it makes you feel any better, I'm not resting in the garden at the mo - have to do some work first....

Glad to have you back good and proper  .

Hi June. Yesterday sounds fun. Hope you get a break from the project soon.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well there are, but i'd have to go on my own, which I guess is ok.  Tim is going out on his bike for the day.  He's gone to tesco to get my breakfast so maybe I'll see if he fancies a walk in the park later. 

I hate the day afer your home for holiday. all the excitment of getting into own bed fades and you remember all the jobs you have to do!

Its Sunday... ditch the work and get in the garden with that little girl of yours and have some fun! 

Back to work tomorrow too.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Awww Sorry Laura    hope Tim bought you some nice breakfast back!  I haven't got outside yet, been trying to learn how to use Microsoft Project again - there is so much to it, my head hurts!!   DP is still sleeping as he goes back to nights tomorrow, so am on my own too!   Hope you manage to go for a short walk in sunshine with Tim later huni!  You need to sit on a park bench with a lovely icecream!!

Hi Lily - sorry you have work to do!!  Hope you can get outside and relax soon with LO and DH! 

I must go put some washing in too, you reminded me Laura!!   Don't worry about things you have to do, they can wait - you and embies are more important now!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I do have a little balcony with my rabbits on and I have some of those 'mini milk' lollies in the freezer I think so gonna head out there in a bit with my book and have a rest.

Shame you not got a lap top!  Could have sunbathed while you worked!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Ladies,
Well I hope you've both caught some sun now? What's MS Project? Haven't come across that before?

How are you feeling Laura - can't believe you'll be testing soon?    

Off outside.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

No sun as yet, been doing jobs and googling!  Really should not be eft on my own with a computer on the 2ww!! 

Just off to clean the bunnies now so will get some sun then!

I know its not long til test day, being away and a day 3 transfer have made a difference definately. 9 more days til I will know!!

Think I may do a diary later... always helpful to look back at for future cycles.

X


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello again 

Went outside in sun for about 10 mins and got so hot had to come back in    Will go out and sit in shade in a bit......

I do have a laptop, but unfortunately MS Project is on my old PC and cant put on laptop as version not suitable for Vista!  MS Project is software to create projects plans; milestones, resources, reports etc, but there is a lot more to it than that!!  

Glad you have a balcony Laura - hope you are now sat out there reading a good book!!  My period is due today/tomorrow and belly is very swollen and feels sore......feeling bit sorry for myself!!  Hope it won't be too painful, especially the day I have interview!!

It won't be long Laura my darling - how are you feeling?  Positive I hope!!  At least most of the time!  You really are best not to google for stuff huni - as 99.9% of it will not apply and you can stress yourself silly!!  

Got a roast chook in oven (I know in this heat!!) and need to go check on it, so be back later....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Stop googling Laura!!!! Rest yourself and enjoy mummying your embies. Keep rubbing your tummy and singing to them  . Hope Tim had a 'feel good' cycle ride. Are you enjoying being back to your new kitchen or missing the posh hotel?

Hi June. Hope you got that silly MS stuff sorted. Hope your tummy's eased off.

Off to bed, so goodnight my lovelies and Laura's LO's....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Off to bed early   so will catch up with you two tomorrow.

Hope you both had good days. How are you feeling Laura?

Hope your tummy's better June.

Night night!
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

How are you?

How are things Laura?  Hope you are not too busy at work!

Hi Lily - hope you had a good sleep last night with your early night!  Think I need one of them!

I went for my interview today, but didnt feel that it went that well.  He talked rather a lot and feel I could have done more to promote me, but what will be will be!!  Don't get me wrong, he was a nice man, but think he is after the 'perfect' person who ticks all the boxes of what he wants!

Chat later sweeties

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

June - Interviews are funny things you never really know how things have gone, sometimes if they like you they might talk to you more and try to get more out of you.  How many people did they interview?  When do you find out?

Lily - Hows you? Things still busy at work?  Is LO all better now?

I'm ok, just tired, one of my favourite clients has terminal cancer and I feel very sad about that, saw him last night, he looked ok just sad thinking that may be the last time I see him.

I'm doing a diary save writing the same things on all the threads so feel free to read it! 

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Have read your diary - great idea. Interesting pain - my goodness do I hope it's a good sign  .

Thanks for asking about LO - she's fine now. Me too, just tired. Yes, work's still hectic. Usually slows down June/July.

Hi June. Would you actually like the job? Was the MS project work for the interview?

Off to bed now. Back tomorrow.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Bless ya Laura with ya Fanny cream..........yuck, sounds horrid!  Oooh sounds like you may have some promising symptoms!!!       How are you today huni?

Hi Lily - yes the project was for that job - just needed to remind myself of it all incase it came up in interview!  I am in two minds whether I would like the job or not..........part of me would as would be very challenging, but another part of me thinks can I be bothered with the hassle   and bit further away.  We'll see - if meant to be then shall be!

Am very tired today, have period pain as 2nd proper day of period and bit heavy........isnt as painful as last one though thank god!!!  Was supposed to be going out tonight, but feel too washed out with it!! 

Chat again later huni's

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

I'm feeling tired and sad today, got home from work and burst into tears.

I'm so tired and busy and me and Tim haven;t spoken since Sunday, I'm just fed up.

June - Hope tummy gets better soon. 

Lily - Glad LO is better now.  

X


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Ahh Laura     sorry to hear that you and Tim are not talking sweetie!  Have you had a row?  It is a very stressful time and your hormones are all over the place my darling.  Me and my DP didnt get on that great during my treatment (get on great again now!) and I was like a bear with a sore head and very emotional, where he didn't want to discuss it much or be negative and all I wanted to do was have a good cry and moan and for him to understand!!!  MEN!!

Be kind to yourself huni and look after them lovely embies!  If you need to cry then go with it sweetie - it does help.  Hope you make it up with Tim.  You need lots of cuddles and tlc during this time...

Here if you need a chat or rant and rave!!!  Are you on Windows Messenger?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi June,

We had a row Sunday as he dropped tobbacco on the floor and he had told me he had given up.  So I got upset as I tried so hard with this IVF eating well, taking nasty DHEA hormones for 3 months that have given me a hair on my chin and he was smoking and drinking all the way through. He hasn't said sorry and hasn't even spoken to me since.  Hes done this during every IVF.  I'm not gonna rise to it, I'm just ignoring him, hardly seen him anyway.

I'm on messenger, I'll email you my details.  Although in the middle of watching Apprentice at the moment and then got to hang out the washing.    So may not be tonight!

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh Laura so sorry you have this added stress sweetie!  Guess it affects everyone in different ways and he was probably too scared to tell you he couldn't do it (not making excuses for him!)  It is not good for you to be upset though sweetie     Hope things improve!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily knows we go through this alot, I never really know if I'm too hard on him (he thinks I am) or to soft (what I think) how much rowin is normal?  Thing with us is something really small start something and Tim will never apologise and so normally I do the making up thing, but sometimes that all gets on top of me, I have to look at people all the time at work and sometimes I want to be looked after and loved... like now.  So I won't go and tell him sorry I shouted at him (because I'm not) and he will sulk as he says 'I don't give him any respect'.    What a palava.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura - you never said  . What is it with Tim? He always does this during the 2ww. Is he really stressed and scared about the result? I know DH and I had many moody moments over the 5yrs ttc, especially when things got intense/sad/stressful and I needed him to make things right and understand that I couldn't go to other people's Christenings etc... However, you need each other right now. I wish I could have words with him for you as you need some pampering and attention - shoulder rub/hugs etc. I wonder if  he's feeling guilty about the tobacco and scared if it doesn't work it'll be his fault? Or does he just have a problem saying sorry and admitting he's lied? No, I don't think you should apologise for getting upset with him, although you'll probably have to get the communication open again by saying something. Let him know how much you need him and how much you're having to deal with/feel on your own.

Men!!!!   Here's a big kiss   and hug  . Please do try and look after yourself tomorrow, I'm worried you're feeling so tired and sad. Although that could be +ve signs!

Hi June. Hope you're feeling a wee bit better. When will you hear about the job?

Off to bed. Back tomorrow. Will be thinking of you Laura  . Would make you a triple chocolate muffin and bring it to your work still warm, if I was closer  .

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh... just lost post!

Recap  -Me and tim talking again as he came off his bike and broke his collar bone!  And I don't know what it is with him. Drives me nuts.

Lily - I wish you lived closer too... and not just for the choccy muffin!

June - You heard about the job?

AF pains today and no other symptoms. Feeling pretty low.  Really thought this would work.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura! you know having or not having symptoms at this stage is nothing to go by  . If it makes you feel any better, i just read that on day 10 of my 2ww I got up at 5am with pains all over abdomen and was so sure I'd see blood when I went to the loo - well I didn't! You're bound to have pains after all that stimming/EC/ET. So, you and Tim being ok with each other now? Is he in a lot of pain?

Hi June - hope you're well?

Had a busy day. Had an appointment this morning with an IT engineer re business but he didn't turn up  , then I was late for an afternoon appointment, then when I got home, I was so tried after driving in queues/roadworks I just burst into tears when DH said something wrong. Think I'm tired, hence I'm off to bed....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Laura huni.........as Lily says, pains at this stage is normal and does not mean a thing!!  A lot of woman who get BFP's have period pain and convinced period is going to show!!  If ya embies are embedding it is bound to cause pain and cramps!!!  Don't be downhearted - you still have a chance of BFP!!!  5 chances at that!!!!  Hope Tim is ok and you are both getting on better now!  If I lived near you I would come over for a chat and bring you a big piece of choccy cake!!

Lily - sorry you had such a crap day yesterday and got a bit emotional huni!!  Hope you feel better today and had a good sleep last night!

I am ok, but ended up in bed early last night as was awake in early hours night before with period pain - I had pain at work in afternoon, but couldn't come home.  Took PK's and it helped!  I then found (TMI!!!) I had lost a big piece of skin and no wonder I had cramps and pain when that was making way out!!!  Must be cos of op - remember similar when I had cyst op some years back!!!  It has been much better ever since and havent taken any PK's as yet all day today!!!!

Not heard bout job yet, but he said I may not hear till early next week!

Will chat again later sweeties!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - Think I'll go and read your diary, I've been obsessively reading them! 

June - Its the weekend!!! 

Just bought 4 preg tests at tesco and some beer and wine.... lady gave me a funny look!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I shouldn't bother Laura - whenever I've checked back, I can't believe the drivel I've written - suppose I used it to keep my mind busy rather than a useful 'look back' diary. Made me laugh, imagining the lady at Tescos face  . When are you going to test? How's Tim's injury?

Hi June. Hope you've got a restful weekend planned? Sunday's better for some sunshine apparently. Need some to get my peas and beans growing....

Been on a shopping trip this afternoon. DH and I closed up early, then went for a meal - was a lovely change, especially as such trips occur much less often than they should. Auntie is taking us to the races on Sunday - never been before....

Goodnight. Chat tomorrow    Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello ladies

Laura -   can imagine the ladies face at Tesco!!    Hope you are feeling ok sweetie!?  Try and have a relaxing weekend if you can.                 

Lily - how lovely you went for a meal and shopping yesterday!  Good luck at the races tomorrow! 

I am still tired as went to bed too late last night and then woke up early as usual - think I was waiting for DP as he had to work last night!    Today I have to do the usual houswork etc and then go over to my sisters to give two of her kiddies haircuts ready for a birthday disco they are having tomorrow which I am also helping her with!!  Then tomorrow night I am going to see Tony Stockwell (Medium) in Swindon!  Think I will be tired come Monday.......  hey ho...... 

Catch you later girls......

 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hope your on soon... check my diary please!!  In my signiture. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
Laura - Oh Laura I'm in tears!!!! I too did a sneaky test 12dpt, so believe it, this is out of this world fantastic!!!!

You must be over the moon!!!!      Go Turkey!!

I love you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Wooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo       

Laura.......how FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done and thank god for Turkey!!

I had a feeling about this, especially when you mentioned feeling sick and boobs getting sore!! I am so,so happy for you sweetie!!! Now you make sure you rest lady and look after them babies!!! (I have a sneaky feeling you have more than one!!) Wooo hooooooooooooo

Can't believe you weren't going to tell Tim - I'd have been bursting to tell him!!! 

I am so excited, I can't sit still!!!!!!! hee hee

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim doesn't agree with early testing!!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well I know we're not supposed to swear on here, so ******** to that! How are you?

Hi June!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I just told my first person!  Well obviously I've told all my FF but I thought I would tel my friend who came to turkey with me as she was there for me and she as over the moon for us!

Weird, I really wanna tell everyone and go shopping for baby stuff! Wish I could whizz everything on until 12 weeks!

X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night night girls.  I'll post in the moringing to let you knwo if i'm stil preg!!
XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Hope all is ok? Just leaving for the races, back later.

Hi June. Hope you having a good time with your busy weekend.  
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning Lily, have a lovely day.

I did 2 this morning, don't think tey are as stong... anyway you can read my diary whn your back. 

Sunshine is out!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Em interesting? So have you done a digital test? How are you doing?

Had a good day. Didn't win anything but that didn't matter.

Hi June. How was the weekend?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

Had a lovely day with my friend and her little girl in London.  Went to the free museums, they have great stuff for LO's you must take her when she is toddling about!

Other girls have said not to worry about the line as it could just be I had more water last night (which I did actually) so I'm not gonna stress over it.  

Just writing lists for Tim to try to organise my scan and follow on drugs (the big draw back of treatment abroad!), hopefully my GP will prescribe them for me but need to check as run out on Tues and if they don't I'm up the creek as they say.

Shame you didn't win any money!! Glad you had a good day though!

Hi June - Boo.... work tom.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree. I was told the sticks are not a quantifiable measurer, they just show whether the hcg is present or not, and it is   . When will your first scan be? Have you told anyone yet? When was the official test day?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, Thanks for the text. So a scan soon hopefully, that's wonderful.... 

How are you feeling in yourself? Did Tim manage to sort everything out ok?

Hi June. How was your trip to Swindon?

Had busy day. Looking forward to Chelsea coverage....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello

Hi Laura - is all ok?  Hope you're not feeling too sick!  Did you get your drugs sorted ok?

Hi Lily - glad you had a good day at the races yesterday!  Shame you didnt win, but sometimes it is nice just to shout for someone whether you win or not eh!

Weekend was good, but tiring!  Went to a late showing of Getting over Sarah Marshall Saturday night and yesterday afternoon helping set up and look after the kids at the fancy dress disco!  It was good fun - we all ended up joining in with the kids games that the DJ had all sorted - he was really good!  I then had to help judge the fancy dress competion, which was difficult as didnt want to upset any of the children!!  I then had an hour in between that finished and we had cleared up to go to Swindon!  It all went well, but didnt get to bed till midnite and then was too tired to sleep    Crazeeeeee  

Chat later

J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June  - So who won the fancy dress?

Lily - Hello dearest, that chelsea flower show? How exciting!  

I had a good day test came up quicker this am and felt rubbish all day (which is good) came home early and had a sleep but got pains this evening and had a little blood (or something) when I went to the loo, was the same as a week ago, lke a tiny bit of blood mixed in with the progest cream so all worried. AND to make things worse tesco have sold out of preg tests!  They getting more in the morning!  Is it ok to wee in a pot and then leave it til I get to the shop to get one?!

XXX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura sweetie!

Did you buy all the pg tests from Tesco at weekend?   I think it should be ok to keep ya wee in pot until you go to the shops huni.  Not like you are going to leave it all day.  Sorry you feel rubbish and glad you came home early!  Don't worry too much about having blood mixed in with your cream - your embies are still embeding don't forget - I am sure Lily can reassure you more regarding this too.

There were two winners in each age group - as it was a joint birthday party for two of my sisters children.  Winners were a little girl dressed as a princess, Harry Potter, Denise the Menace and Alice in Wonderland!!!  Bless them, they were very sweet!   My sisters little girl dressed as Barbie and her boy as a Storm Trooper from Star Wars!!

Must go bed as didnt sleep well last night.......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sleep well June.  

Lily - forgot to say OTD is tomorrow.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Laura, it's absolutely fine to wee in a pot and test later. For my otd we had to travel 45 mins to the hospital, just so the nurse could do the same test I'd already done on the same pot of wee! So when's the scan? That's when all information will come to light and we can all relax and enjoy your pregnancy  ?

Hi June. Your weekend sounds fab. Sleep well  .

Well Chelsea was similar to last yr, and the yr before that.... Oh well, I like Alan Titchmarsh enough to keep watching.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My mum and dad go to Chelsea, I'd like to go one year.

I'm eating some dried fruit as constipated! Yuk!  Hate it!

Tim organised the GP for tom but not the scan (even though I left the phone number and clear instructions!!), not huge prob as I'm 'working' from home tom and so can call them myself.  Yes I can't wait to find out if things are going to be ok. So worried today with all these pains.... although think it may be bowel related!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Like I mentioned before, I had lots of pains (womb is doing loads of stretching), so don't worry (easier to advise I know) and even had diarrhoea a few times which I thought was strange. How's your appetite? Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not really very hungry to be honest. Want to eat rubbish like cheddar biscuits and crisps!  I bought some mackeral today to eat and some eggs, but as I say not really fancying much.  

Doing my best to be healthy!  

X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right I must get these quins to bed! 

Night honey, speak tom.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How are you today? Any news re scan?
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily I have pains and had a little more bleeding this morning, only a tiny bit but I'm scared. Off to GP at 4.40, he has to fax the EPU for my scan they were lovely said once they get the fax they will call me and book me in.

Worried.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh honey  . Hurry up 4:40! Hope you get a scan asap. You must be going loopy with all this worry and not knowing what's actually happening. Be strong and hold on until your scan when I'm sure they will put your mind to rest that everything is ok. Remember, even if it is blood it doesn't mean anything. I had loads of pains early on and was sure something was going wrong, but it didn't. What you need is a big hug, rest and something you fancy.  

Until later.... love Lily. xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How did it go? Have you retested? Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura - how did you get on at GP?  Glad the scan is easily sorted! I am sure all is well, as Lily says sweetie!   

Lily - how are you?  I like Chelsea flower show too!  Hope you're having a good evening.  How is LO?

Looks like I didnt get that job, but to be honest, I was in two minds about it anyhow, so not too upset!  They haven't told me, but they had 2 people in yesterday for 2nd interviews, so looks like it!  Obviously there is something better waiting for me!  

Will be back later to check on news....
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - What a cheek not even telling you!!  

Well I went to the Dr's and she was not exaclty a people person!  But she did just do me a presciption for all my drugs I need and refer me to EPU, they should call me tomorrow to arrange a scan.  I completey forgot to ask about bloods!  

Anyway no more blood, boobs back hurting so I'm feeling better again.  I even told the chemist I was preg and so I didn't pay for any of my meds!!  

Still got bad Af pains but hoping they are just my bits all settling in.  I thought as well I would have loads of adhesions so I bet that causes more pain then normal? 

Anyway I've done nothing all day so really must get some reports done.  

Thank you girls for you support... you must think I'm


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Laura - phew......glad you got all that all sorted out and you are feeling better about things sweetie!!!  Your baba's are fighters like their mummy!!!  Can't wait to see how many are in there!  When will they do scan - will it be at 6/7 weeks?  Hope so!!  Don't work too hard!!!   

Yeh, they are [email protected] for not telling me!!!  

Hi Again Lily! 

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeha scan should be about 6 weeks.  So 2 weeks time.. if I make it that far!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Of course you'll make it that far.......the next 8 months huni!!!    

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Morning. Hi June, sorry about the job, although I'm sure there's something more perfect just round the corner.

Hi Laura. How are you? Let us know as soon as you hear about the scan....

Back later. Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No word from the EPU yet, but I have had my phone off all day, maybe they woudn't leave a message?  If I don't hear from them tomorrow then I'll call them in the afternoon.

Otherwise I'm well.  Boobs sore and feeling quite positive (for the moment!)

June - Whats your perfect job?  We'll get it for you!

Lily - Enjoying the lovely weather?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, Glad to hear you're feeling so perky. I am so desperate for you to have your scan, goodness know's how you're keeping so calm!

Hi June, how's you?

Had busy day. Have a magazine coming tomorrow, to do a write up and photos - don't know why I agree to these things.... I always regret it the day before as it takes ages and then there's the worry of how everything will be presented.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well called EPU they not got fax, called GO they re-faxed, called EPU they hadn't got it... blah blah.... well they should have it now and hopfully will call in the morning.

Boobs not been very sore today so worrying... told you the positivity wouldn't last!

Am shattered though.

Lily - Oh your so famous with your magazine shoots!!  

June - hows ou hon?  Any luck on the job hunting?

Off for a bath, back in a bit.

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Laura

Sorry didnt come on yesterday, went over to a friends and was too late when I got back!  Am shattered - has been a busy week!  No job news, but havent looked this week - not had the energy.....

Can't believe all the hassle with the fax - surely they must have got it!!!  Crazy!!!  You don't need this stress huni - try and relax and not worry if you can.  Hope it is sorted tomorrow and you get your scan soon!!    

Hi Lily - get you with your magazine shoot!!!   What magazine is it?  Hope you're ok huni....

xxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah get me! Only got the wrong day! Got all ready for them, couldn't concentrate, then I was cursing them for being 45 mins late, went to call them as I had an appointment to go to an hr later and I saw on my notes, it's tomorrow  .

Don't worry about your boobs Laura, mine went up and down with firmness/pain. I just re-read when I was at same stage and I too was worried about my boobs altering throughout the day. Only other main symptoms were feeling full quickly, tired and feeling spaced out, not able to concentrate on much. Don't worry if you're not feeling any of these as the're very individual and my sister wasn't even nauseous.

Hi June. It's a trade mag that goes to garden centres/landscapers etc. We were in Gardeners' World last week though as we sent them some plants to photograph, so they mentioned us for free. That's the kind of advertising I like. Just got caught up with things on ******** (well browsed/learnt a bit) and found your Nemo - thanks!

Off for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - I order Gardeners world for my dad for xmas... what addition I'll have to look for it!

June - 3 days and no work! Woo HOo!

As for me well still no symptoms, very worried as was up all night with pains.  Tried to call EPU to arrange scan but they kept passing me to person to person and giving my differnt numbers to call, ended up crying my eyes out like a crazy lady at London Bridge station.  I absolutely convinced i'm gonna miscarry any moment.

Totally shattered so having an early night. XXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,


How awful that you are feeling such pain and worries. How are now? Oh, I do hope you get a scan soon, although they won't be able to see too much at the moment. I know it's the weekend, but on Tuesday can you ask your gp for a hcg blood test and explain how you're feeling. Then repeat in two days? Thinking of you honey. xx

As for edition: April, I think, although I didn't get to see it myself. By the time I got to the shops, May's was out.  

Hi June - yea for the weekend, although tomorrow sounds best day for weather.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies.................YAY is the weekend!! 

Hope you are both having nice weekends!

Laura - sorry to hear you have bad pain and are so worried huni!    I was told that it is normal to have pains, especially when you have adhesions, as everything is stretching (especially if more than one baba in there! )  I would do as Lily says though and go see your GP on Tuesday to get a BT to put your mind at rest and to push for a scan!  It is not good that you are being ignored and treated like this huni - they make me so mad!!!     

Lily - Wow Gardeners World eh!!!  Shame it is not in shops - would have been nice to see the article!!  Hope you have a lovely weekend hun - have you any plans?

I am hoping to go for a walk later as so far today it is sunny!   DP is off out tonight to a friends to have a poker night and watch the big fight  .  He hardly ever goes out with his friends lately, so I don't mind....  

I am off out to garden in a bit to strim edges of borders and tidy it up a bit!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Well good news is I have sore boobies and pains have gone, I think the pains may have been more constipation than baby stuff!  I 'went' yesterday an no more pains (well just slight AF pains) since.  No other symptoms though.

Got a terrible cold, sore throat and snotty.  Read in my book often you get colds etc when first preg as your immune system goes down so youdon't reject the baby.

Lily - I'll try to get the article from my dad, I'll scan it an email it over to you... is about grass?

June - I love it when DH goes out, can spoil yoursefl and be selfish with the TV! Tim hardly goes out with mates either but went out last saturday, i had a lovely evening!

Its a beautiful day, think I may go for a walk, we off to Notts later stil I think, prob just for the night, be nice to have Monday to do our own thing.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Ladies,
Hope had a lovely walk June  . No major plans except the garden. Had four lots of visitors today, including an old school friend I hadn't seen for 15 years!   Was a lovely visit.

Hi Laura. Glad to hear about the (.) (.).   Have a good time in Notts - wonder if you'll be able to keep quiet about your news?

Off to watch a bit of tv. Missed Chelsea - did you watch it June - which was the public's favourite garden?
Recorded Nancy, then can't miss Paul Merton and Ian Hislop....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello  

How are you both today?

Glad to hear you have more symptoms again Laura and are feeling more positive!!     Have you kept your secret while in Nottingham?  Don't think I would be able to!! 

Lily - didn't see Chelsea.....sorry huni!  How lovely that you had an old friend of 13 years to visit - you must have had lots to catch up on!  

I didnt get to go on a walk in the end yesterday as spent nearly all morning doing the gardening and then went food shopping with DP.  By the time we got home all we wanted to do was sit in the sunshine for a hour or so before DP went out.  I ended up going over to a friend for a few hours in the evening which was nice.

   

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well Laura, did you tell? Hope you've had a lovely time.

Hi June. Sounds like you've had a relaxing weekend.   We took a trip out today and despite the rain, had a good time. Went swimming, then for lunch, then visited a craft fair and 2 art exhibitions of local artists. Bought 2 pictures, one for us and one for my granny for Christmas. Tired now. Returned home to find Rachel has gone from Nancy and Oliver - so disappointed, can't soften to Samantha - do you watch it? I've only got caught up in it the last 3 weeks as my sister said she loved the show, although probably won't now, as she wanted Rachel to win too.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello I'm home!

Tim had already told his parents and sister when we found out, its just me that hasbn't told anyone.  SO they all knew.  went for curry on Sat an Tim's mum took us shoppng this morning and bought us some bits.  Then to Tims sisters for tea today. Tomorrow going to do nothing!

So Lily tell me about your painting, I love going to art exhibitions, we went to a couple in Istanbul.

June did you enjoy your evening in on your own?

Got tummy pains again but think its constipation, need to eat more dried fruit but I find it so hard as its disgusting!!! Maybe I'll buy some prune juice tomorrow!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well, they're both landscapes. Granny's is basically fields, trees and sky, ours is a scene from North Norfolk coast - sunset at water's edge with boat in foreground: lovely rich colours.

Are you drinking LOADS of water? What about eating lots of fruit, other than dried? A few prunes in natural juice with natural yoghurt at suppertime should do the trick....

So did Tim's mum get you some baby 'bits'?

Won't expect an early message in mornng, sounds like you'll be sleeping in....

Hi June  .
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You know I have woken early for days now, all hot and sore throat and can't get back to sleep.   But am fine in the day time.  Very odd.

No Tim had told his mum we are not discussing baby stuff yet, although she did buy me a band to stop  morning sickness!    She got tim lots of cycling stuff  and my sme cat mugs and a new juicer, we actaully needed a new mixer as our one broke and we like smoothies but she has bought us a juicer, which is not really what we want... think smooties are better but can't really say out, nice of her to buy it for us.  

I have been drinking lots of water, well quite alot, maybe I should drink some more! Yeah I'll go to the shops and get something better tom.  worried as I had really painful consitipation with my ectopic, its one of the signs, but I guess it could just be normal consitpation?  

XXXX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sounds like you both had nice weekends!  

Laura - seems like Tim's mum is trying to spoil you a bit and probably thinks the juicer would be good for you - maybe it would help with the constipation?  Juice some fruit and veg - yummy!!!  Hope you have slept well and having a nice lie in!

Lily - your pictures sound nice and you have started your Christmas shopping..   I have been watching Nancy too and would like Jodi to win......sorry!!!  To be honest, at this stage they are all good and it could be any one of them!  I did think Jessie would go this week and not Rachel though.

I am off to my sisters in a bit to cut hair and then need to go to Boots to get some bits!  DP is sleeping and in night mode still, so bit p'd off with him for that!!   Oh well  

Chat laters.

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

I wish I wasn't back to work tom.  

Cramps again this morning and little blood.  Same nearly every day. 

Have nice time at your sisters June. 

Lily, loved your face book pics. 

X


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura

Sorry to hear you are worried again sweetie  .  It will be a blessing when they sort out your scan to put your mind at rest!!  Hope they give you a date tomorrow!! 

I know what you mean about work tomorrow - I don't want to go either....   My belly has been sore and painful today - god knows why!!  

Hi Lily  

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Laura - are you going to contact the EPU tomorrow. Either you need a scan or blood tests to check if the hcg is rising ok? Would have thought the latter were more useful at this stage? Hope work isn't too hard on you this week....

Hi June, I'm wondering why the pain too? Didn't know you were a hairdresser too? Now that Rachel's gone, I'll be voting for Jodie too; Samantha's just too smug about her abilities and looks.

I hate this weather as I'm an outdoor girl. Worked outside this am, then went for an afternoon kip this afternoon  . Made a lovely change.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

Busy day today so no time to call the EPU, hopefully can do it tom.  Not feeling much today just sore boobs nothing else. 

Hows you two?

Xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How are you? You must have been busy.... Just finished watching the apprentice (I only watched it for the first time 3 weeks ago) and thankful Michael has now been fired - he became a little embarrassing for the human race. Poor ******* always seems to get rough treatment by the two guys....

Hi June. Hope you tummy's better and work was ok today.

Had busy day, always is day after Bank Holiday. Must do some ebay shopping now.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh what you getting?

I watch apprentice too... glad Micheal has gone!

Yeah meetings back to back all day, lady who makes the bookings at the EPU is only there til 12 noon.  Have to be in the offive early tom, so if first one in will call first thing. To be honest i'm scared about the scan now, happy just pretending I'm preg!

June - Did you work today?
X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I thought you might be. Well at this stage what will be will be. If you're happy to wait, wait and enjoy. Otherwise, we're all so excited to find out how many babies you are going to give birth to, so are desperate for EPU contact  .

Not buying anything exciting - paper trimmer, databars and fragile tape 2000m of it! Maybe I should treat myself to something whilst I'm at it....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry was awol yesterday - went for reflexology after work and by the time I got home and had eaten etc, decided to spend time with DP as he has days off at moment!  We are off to see Sex and the City tonight.......persuaded him to go with me  

Laura - you phoned to book scan yet?  I can understand how you are nervous about it sweetie, but it could also give you peace of mind!  As Lily says, we are waiting to see how many baba's your having!!!!    Are you 5 weeks 3 now?  How are you feeling?    

Lily - how are you?  Hope today wasn't as busy!  Did you treat yourself to anything on Ebay?

Am bit tired already....... must get ready to go out soon!!!  Will soon wake up once I'm out!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

well i did it, scan next friday.   what will be will be as Lily says.  

Busy day as usual for me but left bang on 5 and came home and had a nap.  we have a dvd to watch later. 


June - We had plans to go to the flicks tonight as its 'orange wednsday' but I couldn't really be bother once I got home, not much i really want to see at the moment either.

Lily - So did you treat yourself?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening ladies,
Excellent news - scan here we come....   good to hear you've been napping...

June. I love reflexology - I could stay for days, let alone hours  . Hope the two of you have a good night out.

Well, got my boring shopping done online and then thought I'd get an MP3 as a treat for me, as our car radio has a plug for it, plus I can listen whilst working. Not sure what to get, don't want to spend loads, but am clueless about them, not even sure on difference between MP3/4? Any help/recommendations?
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just wrote big post about mp3's and lost it!  

I'll recap.  I have a nano ipod, tim has a big ipod.  You need to decide how much music you want on it.  My newphew and BIL and have Creative Zens think they cheaper than Ipods and they seem to like them and they look nice.  I can't use mine in public as I always sing along!  

No idea about mp4's?

June - how was film?  did you go for tapas for a tenner too??


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Thanks for the info. Your nano ipod is quite pricey! Are ipods the same as MP3's? Up until this, I thought I was quite tech friendly, suppose I've never looked into them.... Where did you get your ipod from? I read that 2gb holds approx 1000 songs which I thought was enough?

I remember waiting for the first scan and thinking this is worse than the 2ww! At the time it's hard to believe. Bet you wish you could click your fingers and it was next Friday....

Hi June  .

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily,

I have a 4gb and I've filled it up!!    I like the Ipod as its easy to use and select what music you want.  I did have a cheap one before and it was difficult to find music on it, scrolling through for ages.  SO I guess my best advice is check the display and how you search for songs etc.  Otherwise I'm sure they are all pretty similar.

June - Hope your doing ok!

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh forgot to say yeah Ipods are just a type of MP3.

Also I have been feeling queasy todaY!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

YAY Laura.....feeling queasy       Hope you're doing ok huni and the time will fly to next Friday and then we can see how many you have in there!!!   Can't wait!!

Hi Lily - how you doing?  Did you get your ipod/mp3??  I'm not sure of the difference either!

The film was good - sad bits and funny bits!  DP was glad to get out.....he said it was far too girly    Not sure what he expected!!

Am tired tonight and glad tomorrow is Friday!!  Off to get my hair highlighted/cut tomorrow afternoon  - badly in need!!!

Best get laptop off my lap - my old 17 year old cat is desperate for attention   Bless!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Good news Laura - blimey this week is taking a long time - I wish it was next Friday! Thanks for the advice re MP3 - haven't got one yet - thought I'd buy from Amazon, but just as I'm about decided the customer reviews put me off.

Hi June. Wow 17 year old cat   - he/she must be very happy living with you  . Wish I could come along and get my hair highlighted too. I'm not good at going to hairdressers as I always regret going....

Looking forward to a restful day tomorrow as this week's been hectic.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - Your right , this has been the longest week EVER!

Maybe can you go into a shop and have a fiddle with a few?  MP3's that is!

June - My little Oscar always just pushes the laptop off my lap when he wants me!

I'm absolutely shattered, I thought I wouldn't be able to make it home from work was so shattered, came home and had a snooze, looking forward to lay in tomorrow.

We are meeting the local paper tomorrow to take them to a spot where people are kiling foxes and nailing them to a fence? How horrible.  They gonna run a story about it.

I have my hair cut about once a year... wish I made more of an effort with my appearance.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi LB,
Shattered eh - that's good news  . Well done for meeting up with the press to highlight what's going on with the foxes. It amazes me how some people have such disrespect for animals and humans. How are you feeling about Friday? How's Tim coping with the wait?

Hi June - yea the weekend! Think yours will be sunnier than ours as we're predicted downpours on Sunday.

Looking forward to a restful day tomorrow, it's been one heck of a week....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Girlies

YAY to the weekend!!!   It has been a long week!!

Hope the next week goes quick for you Laura!!  What are you upto this weekend?  Hope you get a chance to rest!

Hi Lily! Is a lovely day here today, but we are predicted rain tomorrow also, but it changes daily, so you never know!!  Hope you get to rest too!!

I have been to Tesco shopping already this morning and done a load of washing and attempted to clean kitchen!!!  Sat down with a cup of tea now!!  Am off to my sisters later to meet up with my brother also, as it is his Birthday today!  

Had a dream last night that my late mum was kicking ass   with the director where I work about the money they cut.........and she got them to give it back to me....   Bless her, it is just the sort of thing she would do if here!!! 

Catch ya later!

Final of I'll do anything tonight!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Well been out with the journalist and she is not sure what she can do as on private land.  

Had a little bleeding again today. POsted on ask a midwife.  Friday can't come quick enough. 

June- Yup.. Yay to the weekend!

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
So Laura, have you had any response from Ask a Midwife? I thought you were on a drug that thinned the blood and made slight bleeding possible but not detrimental? Why not email nurse in Turkey? Hope you've had a good evening.

Hi June. Your energy is inspirational. I usually do housework on a Saturday, but just didn't want to today as it was so nice outside. Went shopping, then went gardening and visited a couple of friends and sat in their gardens.

So your Jodie won  . After Sam got out (thank goodness - she surprised me tonight by doing her worst performance yet), I was then undecided between Jodie and Jessie, until the Truly Scrumptious when Jessie and Gwion made me cry and I then backed Jessie. Felt a bit sorry for Jodie that she won with the knowledge that both Cameron and ALW wanted Jessie. Wonder what she'll do now?

See you tomorrow. Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No response from ask a midwife yet.

Lily sounds like you had a lovely day.  Any news on the mp3 player?

June, have you spoke to DH about adoption again yet?

I've realy not been very productive today!  Been for nice meal tonight, italian.  Had hot avocado stuffed with prawns and cheese and for main had sea bass in mushroom and sun dried tomatoe sauce with roat pots and veg!    That cheered me up!

I look about 6 months pregnant at the moment..   All my trousers are diggin in me, can'y blame the baby its only 3mm's!! 

Don't watch nancy prog so can't comment, restaurant was empty tonight, bet everyone was home watching that!!

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Woke up early and can't go back to sleep..  and am soooooo tired!!

DH still not at point to start adoption process yet, but we have discussed and it is not off the table!

Am over to my sisters later this morning as we are going out for a walk/jog to try and train a bit for Race 4 Life!  It is chucking down with rain here at moment too!!  Typical!!!

Hi Lily - Yay Jodie won!!!  I must admit that I thought Jessie done really well last night too and thought it could have gone either way!  It mustn't be very nice for her knowing they wanted Jessie, you are right!!  She seems the type to take it in her stride though.

Had a lovely afternoon yesterday at my sisters with brother too.  We all sat in garden chatting/drinking in the sunshine!   Had to cut hair first though 

Laura - have you had a response yet?  How are you today?  I have seen from other posts that some bleeding is normal in early pg sweetie.  Hope the week goes quickly so you can have your mind put at rest with scan!!

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Girls, I've had a response from another girl using the crinone prog gel and she says it has a funny texture and when it comes back out it often has turned pink or gritty which I thought was dry blood but she is thinking its just the gel!!!  Oh please let her be right!!

Anyway..

June - Enjoy the jog!?    Crazy girl!

Lily - Morning!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

What wonderful news Laura - that must be soooo reassuring  . Oh I can't wait 'til Friday - you better text asap!!!! Hope you've had a lovely weekend?

Hi June - how far did you walk/jog? I'm impressed. Sounds like you had a lovely time at your sisters. Did you used to be a hairdresser? I'm sure I've asked that before but can't remember the answer.

No news on MP3 player Laura. I haven't a clue. I've decided it's mainly for the car, as realistically I won't use it out and about, so don't want to spend a lot, just something that holds songs and I can attach to our car stereo with easy access to finding the songs. Wish I lived near you so you we could go shopping and you could choose me one  .

Went out for lunch - DH surprised me at 11am (I was going to cook evening meal). Then went on a nature trail, shops then swimming. Ready for bed now....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Laura you must be so relieved!!!  That is good news!  Roll on Friday!!  Looking forward to hearing how many you have cooking!!! 

Hi Lily - that was sweet of your DH and sounds lovely!!!  Yes, trained as a hairdresser as always wanted to do it - worked in a salon for about 9 months and then went back to office work as money was poor!  

I didnt run that far, done 8 lots of 2 minute jogs with alternate 1 min walks!  We are stepping up to 3 mins run tomorrow and then by weekend 5 mins.  Want to try and get to near 10 min run versus 1 min walk by race day!!  My thighs are a bit achy today!! 

Am sooooo tired though, cat woke me up with a mouse at 2.30am and barely slept after that!!!

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi June. Still impressed with your running  . Your plan sounds good too. Hope you get a better sleep tonight  .

Laura - wot no Laura?   Hope you're ok? Only 3 whole days to go....

Very busy day. Didn't get housework done at weekend, so had a ridiculous day of washing, cleaning bathrooms, hoovering, changing beds, tidying whilst having a normal Monday, which are normally manic anyway with orders going out and phone enquiries. Never again! Thank goodness it's nearly bedtime.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Here I am!!

Lily - Yes it would be lovely if we were close by we could go on picnics together!  Me and tim went for a walk last night which was night we took some carrots and fed some horses in a field nearby... don't tell him but I like it when he can't go out on his bike all the ime I get lots of attention!!!  

June - I did the race for life few years ago and ran it all, I was very pleased with myself.... couldn't do it now! Well done on the training. Do you have a online sponser form?  I'll donate to you!

Well I've felt bit poorly during the day, I'm really strugglng at work with people talking to me, not really felt sick but completely off my food and just felt 'rough', after home, dinner and snooze am feeling ok again... hoping its a good sign.  Also I have lots of veins now on one of my boobs... not sure why just one!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh my, my friend on other thread whos 9 weeks, had scan and seen heart beat had another scan today and baby has died. I feel so devastated for her, was about her 4th go too.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh cripes Laura - poor girl. I am devastated for her too. To go through IF is bad enough but for a light to be shone and then go out, is cruel beyond words  .

I added a ticker for you, but mine seems to be a day behind yours - scan's Friday isn't it? Good news about how you're feeling - I too felt off my food more than sick. It was weird for a food lover, to turn favourites away. All shows your hormones are going up though  .

Take care and look after your friend (I know you will anyway  ).

Love Lily. xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Oh Laura I am so sorry to hear about your friend - that is just awful and so unfair - bless her!  

How are you doing huni?  Sounds like good symptoms to me sweetie!!   Hope you are able to eat though!  What time is your scan Friday?  Shall be thinking of you and waiting to hear how many! 

Thanks for wanting to sponsor me sweetie   - I have a link on my ******** page if you would like to sponsor me?  If that doesn't work let me know and I shall email you the link.

Lily - sorry you had so much work to do yesterday!   I am not going running tonight now as it has p'd down all day here and we have floods all over the place, so hoping tomorrow will be better and shall go then!!!  Need to go at least 3 times a week!!

Have next week off work.....YAY!!!!  We off for days out and possibly to see my DP's parents for a couple of days!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Thanks for doing a ticker for me Lily!!  Mine seems to have disappeared today?!  Its gone to one of those little red crosses!  

Well I've been ok with my food today, had pasta for tea, which is a fav of mine although not really very nutrional.  I am very tired though, I've been leaving work bang on 5 and not really doing anything other than sitting on my bum in the evenings.  Got sore boobs still but thats it.  Not long now til friday.

Got easy day tomorrow just a meeting in Kent at noon, so nice and relaxing, should be home by 3pm! Thursday we have our team away day and we are going dragon boating afterwards!  Should be fun!

June - Its peeing down today too!  Hope you got out to do a bit of training, I'll check out your face book page.

Lily - How do you look after someone who's just lost there baby, I do think it must be so much worse when you have seen the baby on the scan. I've texted her, not really sure what to say though.  Its really made me so sad, I cried my eyes out last night.  

XXX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Awww thanks Laura    just had an email to say your sponsored me!  Very nice of you sweetie!!

Glad you were able to eat pasta tonight - I love pasta too!!!!  You are right to come home on time and rest when you are feeling so tired    Glad you have an easy day tomorrow!!!  Only 2 more days to get through till your scan!!!!  

It is very difficult to know what to say in that situation - all you can do is let her know you are there if she needs to talk and you are thinking of her.  It will mean a lot!  I will send some thoughts out for her!

Hi Lily!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening ladies,
Laura - you're right - not easy to look after a friend when the only thing that will make her smile is seeing her baby's heart beating again. Like June said, you can only let her know you are thinking of her and be there to support her when she wants to talk on here. It would obviously be totally understandable though if she found it hard getting support from anyone pregnant. If she's ok with it then she's a more balanced / stronger person than I would be. I wish her all the best thoughts in the world that her dreams soon come true....  

Glad to hear you're eating pasta - carbs are good for nausea. Didn't you have anything else with it though? Tired and sore boobs sound good too . What time's your scan?

Hi June. Same weather here today - I couldn't wait to get my jobs finished outside, got soaked. Good news about next week - do DP's parents live far?

Off to bed. Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Lily - Scan is at 9am, was planning to go to work hence I asked for the earliest appointment but then decided to book day off. 

June - Oh how exciting having a week off, I love doing day trips!  

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Girlies

How are you today?  Hope you managed to get out in the lovely sunshine!!  I am off for a slow jog in a minute......so tired, just feel like sleeping, but need to make an effort!

Will be off to Staffordshire next week for a few days and then to London to go for a flotation at Float Works ....is so relaxing!!

What have you both been upto?
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh well done June!  Get them jogging pants on!

Had easy day at work just a visit in Kent, home by 4ish and slept for 2 hours and then had fish and chips for tea and then back on sofa with my duvet trying to  stay awake to watch apprentice later!  SLeepy!  Felt bit sick this afternoon as I was hungary... does that count as morning sickness??  

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello Again 

Been for my jog/walk and nearly killed me   I done 3 minute jogs and 1 minute walk alternate!  Was supposed to do 5 reps, but only managed 4 as started to feel sick!!!  Think I may have gone too soon after eating.....oops!!!!  

Good news you are feeling sick!!!   Glad you had an easy day!  Fish and chips..... yummy!!!  Making me hungry again!!!  

Enjoy Apprentice!!

Love
J
xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Apprentice was interesting. Only started watching it about 4 weeks ago and quite taken with it now. The right person went mainly as I think she would go barmey once she started work there. Missed the 10pm slot on BBC2, shame. Who do you think will win?

Good to hear about the nausea Laura. My worst time was always 4pm onwards. Evening meal was a struggle. Always sleepy late afternoon too. All sounds good to me  .

Hi June, Mrs Fitness Extraordinaire! What's Float Works exactly?

Must do a bit of paperwork, then bed.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I'm happy I'm feeling a bit sick, I'm not really feeling terrible just few time felt I really needed to eat something.  Also getting loads of watery discharge (sorry tmi!) which I think is a good sign too... and I have the most awful wind! Or is that just somethign I ate!    I'm going to be devasted if there is no baby Friday. 

Anyway Apprentice... Hmm.  I think I like Helena... or Lee.  I think Claire may win as ALan seems to really like her.  That wasn't a very decisive answer was it!
I keep changing my mind.

Right I must sleep I'm like the walking dead!

Night my lovlies.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142672.new#new


----------

